# The mods own this after Christmas driveler #100



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

Go!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

where?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 26, 2013)

Been here done that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

Don't the mods and admins know forum rules?????

Where is the musak!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

You ain't been out there long enough to ride no buffalo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe this will work


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Well; this one isn't going very well


----------



## david w. (Dec 26, 2013)

meeting here?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

Sup!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe this will work


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

awkward silence....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Devouring a an LCB (Louisiana Cajun Boil) shrimp plate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Think I will cook up a batch of beans....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks for the update.  Please keep me posted.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 26, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Prayers received.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2013)

Abandon hope, all ye who enter here...


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2013)

My how things have digressed in a few short months without guidance


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Abandon hope, all ye who enter here...





Milkman said:


> My how things have digressed in a few short months without guidance



I really am  beans!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 26, 2013)

Update on the batch of beans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Update on the batch of beans?



Bout like this thread, simmerin, but a long ways from being done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

Keebs ain't gonna like this one bit . .


----------



## david w. (Dec 26, 2013)

If yo name aint in bold,you cant be here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't gonna like this one bit . .



Bet her tail feathers will be ruffled


----------



## . (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't gonna like this one bit . .



Pffffft.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 26, 2013)

Nexxxt.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Love what y'all did with the thread. The tan background really contrast nicely with theblack text.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Go!


REally???


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been here done that


when?


Nicodemus said:


> Abandon hope, all ye who enter here...


Love the song, but uuuuhhh, we need to talk........


Milkman said:


> My how things have digressed in a few short months without guidance


YOU need to get back on board, I need some help here, evidently!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs ain't gonna like this one bit . .


ya think?


david w. said:


> If yo name aint in bold,you cant be here.


THEN Don'T Call It a "DRIVELER"!!!!!!! (congrats again on da baby!)


Jeff C. said:


> Bet her tail feathers will be ruffled


you Don't wanna see me right now!


iflyfish said:


> Pffffft.



Git Yo Butt to the conference room RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!! or, WOULD  you rather talk here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried to stop him keebs but he didnt listen.
Okay,  I wasnt here when he started the thread, BUT if I HAD been here I would have tried to stop him.
Okay, maybe not, BUT I would have thought about stopping him.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I tried to stop him keebs but he didnt listen.
> Okay,  I wasnt here when he started the thread, BUT if I HAD been here I would have tried to stop him.
> Okay, maybe not, BUT I would have thought about stopping him.



Wobert, I wuv you, I really do, but I think this time, me & ~him~ need to talk.......... I KNEW I should have stopped by Nic's on the way home tonight, I just KNEW it, I've GOT to start listening to my intuition more


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 26, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
Shadow11, Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

Shadow11 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Shadow11, Keebs


 your point? opinion?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2013)

Shadow11 said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (3 members and 0 guests)
> Shadow11, Keebs


You don't always see everything!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 26, 2013)

4 score and 7 beers ago!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You don't always see everything!!



 and he STILL hasn't answered my question!
































WHERE is an ADMIN when you need one?!??!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 score and 7 beers ago!



 Hiya Blood!!!! How was your Christmas?? don't tell me you're back at work?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wobert, I wuv you, I really do, but I think this time, me & ~him~ need to talk.......... I KNEW I should have stopped by Nic's on the way home tonight, I just KNEW it, I've GOT to start listening to my intuition more



Its been a long time since someone told me to go back to the kids table and let the grownups talk....
*hands in pockets shuffling back to sit with the sippee cup crew*


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Its been a long time since someone told me to go back to the kids table and let the grownups talk....
> *hands in pockets shuffling back to sit with the sippee cup crew*



Wobert, Wobert, Wobert, git back over heah, if I wuz gonna tell you that, I would've TOLD you that, now, where is that flyfish dude?!?! hhhmmmm???? you seen him???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello? Is this thing on???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wobert, Wobert, Wobert, git back over heah, if I wuz gonna tell you that, I would've TOLD you that, now, where is that flyfish dude?!?! hhhmmmm???? you seen him???



He's asleep in the mod lounge. The bridges of madison county came on and he always starts watching it but passes out halfway thru it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm going to bed. Night yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm here for ya Keebs, whatcha want me to do ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He's asleep in the mod lounge. The bridges of madison county came on and he always starts watching it but passes out halfway thru it.


 ya know, that REALLY makes sense!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Night yall!



 Sweet dreams, bama............ think I'll call it a night, but my beeper is set to catch that flyfisherdude...... the night ain't over with, wellll, it is, but it ain't,but it is, but, Oh forget about it................. i'm still waiting........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here for ya Keebs, whatcha want me to do ??



 QUAKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> QUAKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! DUDE!!!!!!!






Whaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa??



I missed you.........so shoot me!  Hey, you home or at work???/


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2013)

Milkman said:


> My how things have digressed in a few short months without guidance


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

Buck said:


>



 and now YOU are gonna weigh in?!?!?!


----------



## quinn (Dec 26, 2013)

Excuse me I stumbled in here!


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and now YOU are gonna weigh in?!?!?!



  hi ya Keebs!  Yeah, don't come around the campfire much anymore.  Been checking out the weather thread here lately.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 26, 2013)

quinn said:


> Excuse me I stumbled in here!


MmmmHhhmmm, yeah, right, tell me a 'nother story.....



Buck said:


> hi ya Keebs!  Yeah, don't come around the campfire much anymore.  Been checking out the weather thread here lately.



HHHhmmmm, yeah, right, nice weather we're having here in GEORGIA, ain't it?!  Hope you & yours had a nice Christmas, Buck!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2013)

Buck said:


>


You ready to come back??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 26, 2013)

what happened to the 99 driveler. iwas gonna read back and its gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

Milkman said:


> My how things have digressed in a few short months without guidance





Buck said:


>




X2 





Keebs said:


> I missed you.........so shoot me!  Hey, you home or at work???/





I be werkin . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what happened to the 99 driveler. iwas gonna read back and its gone



Iflyfish accidentally threw it in the garbage can. Dont take too long resding it because there is some old sushi and some outdated raw chicken in it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be Twerkin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Iflyfish accidentally threw it in the garbage can. Dont take too long resding it because there is some old sushi and some outdated raw chicken in it.





Thought you was gonna crash ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Iflyfish accidentally threw it in the garbage can. Dont take too long resding it because there is some old sushi and some outdated raw chicken in it.



 that was my first driveler that i started.  now its lost in the interweb never to be seen again. 


i hope everyone had a great christmas.... 


howdy quackhead


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 27, 2013)

crickett its past your bed time maam


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Iflyfish accidentally threw it in the garbage can. Dont take too long reading it because there is some old sushi and some outdated raw chicken in it.


Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent

I'M

Almost

There

Kang!!

Dang So, and so deleted a post!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that was my first driveler that i started.  now its lost in the interweb never to be seen again.
> 
> 
> i hope everyone had a great christmas....
> ...





Hiya Boomboom !!! Only 6 hours to go !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent
> 
> I'M
> 
> ...





You've completely lost "it."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

Tick tock, tick tock, move you stoopid clock !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tick tock, tick tock, move you stoopid clock !!



put the battery back in it.  face palm:

Not liking the weather forecast for the weekend.  Just what we need rain.

Well it is brewed and ready to be served, even to those in bold


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> your point? opinion?



An old lady is missn from the nursn home down the road and theres an award 4 findn her. I thought that might b her.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

Shadow11 said:


> An old lady is missn from the nursn home down the road and theres an award 4 findn her. I thought that might b her.



More than tail feathers might be ruffled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> More than tail feathers might be ruffled.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

oh my goodness gracious


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Blood!!!! How was your Christmas?? don't tell me you're back at work?!?!?



Howdo Keebolishus! Christmas was most excellent, I got a gigantic bill and a pair of socks from Santa!
Yep worked last night and again tonight....... I need to win the lottery!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> put the battery back in it.  face palm:
> 
> Not liking the weather forecast for the weekend.  Just what we need rain.
> 
> Well it is brewed and ready to be served, even to those in bold



I will take a cup! Do ya have any Bacon?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent
> 
> I'M
> 
> ...


Got meds? How about a hug to ease some of the anxiety


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

I am here.............but headed to NC to work...........

Hope ever body had a goot Christmas


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it



I'm following you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it


Its okay lilfeller we will get you some tooterin


rydert said:


> I am here.............but headed to NC to work...........
> 
> Hope ever body had a goot Christmas


Going up to join moonshiners ...... ?


shakey gizzard said:


> I'm following you!



Good choice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here.............but headed to NC to work...........
> 
> Hope ever body had a goot Christmas





Gimme a shout this weekend, we'll try out the new 5 stand ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Wobert, I wuv you, I really do, but I think this time, me & ~him~ need to talk.......... I KNEW I should have stopped by Nic's on the way home tonight, I just KNEW it, I've GOT to start listening to my intuition more





You should have stopped by. I was done gettin` all my rifles, shotguns, shells, bullets, clothes, boots, boat and truck in order, and was settin` back with a Maker`s Mark. 

We woulda fed you you up good with leftover smoked turkey, deer sausage, mustard greens, dressin` and giblet gravy, macaroni and cheese casserole, brownies, cream cheese bites, Japanese fruitcake, strawberry truffle, apples and clementines, and other goodies that skip my mind right now.   

I hope everybody had a nice Christmas. We surely had a nice one ourselves here on the Mayhaw Road.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a shout this weekend, we'll try out the new 5 stand ???




Hope I can finish this little project quickly.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone?



No thanks. Too early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No thanks. Too early.



Fried egg biskit?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried egg biskit?



Sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin




Your assitance is needed over the "Creek..." 



Nicodemus said:


> You should have stopped by. I was done gettin` all my rifles, shotguns, shells, bullets, clothes, boots, boat and truck in order, and was settin` back with a Maker`s Mark.
> 
> We woulda fed you you up good with leftover smoked turkey, deer sausage, mustard greens, dressin` and giblet gravy, macaroni and cheese casserole, brownies, cream cheese bites, Japanese fruitcake, strawberry truffle, apples and clementines, and other goodies that skip my mind right now.
> 
> I hope everybody had a nice Christmas. We surely had a nice one ourselves here on the Mayhaw Road.




Dood, I hate you . . .




rydert said:


> Hope I can finish this little project quickly.....




Lemme know, text, or call me tonight after 7pm.




Jeff C. said:


> Anyone?





Trying to quit Chiefbro !!!


Good day/night ya'll !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sure!



You better HURRY for Jag wakes up! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Your assitance is needed over the "Creek..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleep well, Doc!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.


Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

Chief, yo sigline is about to drive me crazy.  You got it all wrong. It's,  "IF you bump my heels..."  



2 chops to da throat . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

for Dawn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!



Prayers and well wishes for both of you , Mill. The next two months are gonna be rough on her and she'll need a lot of hugs and support.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!





Know that you have our prayers, support, and a shoulder if ya`ll need one, Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!



Hope all goes well, Mill.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, yo sigline is about to drive me crazy.  You got it all wrong. It's,  "IF you bump my heels..."
> 
> 
> 
> 2 chops to da throat . . .



 I know, need to change it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

for Ms. Dawn


----------



## Crickett (Dec 27, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 




Jeff C. said:


> Fried egg biskit?



Fresh fried egg on an english muffin 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!



 's for Dawn


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

redirt+?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

i see you down there; whatcha doin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's even better!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Nutman


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey oh three.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> redirt+?



What?


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

63 miles to go,,,,I think they done moved Charlotte


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> 63 miles to go,,,,I think they done moved Charlotte





I know that feelin! 

Can I get a rydert 2 bounce?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate to tell dert I lost his NEW tool I got for him!


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know that feelin!
> 
> Can I get a rydert 2 bounce?



Hard to type and drive.......


Just kiddin.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate to tell dert I lost his NEW tool I got for him!



You didn't lose it; you just can't find it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate to tell dert I lost his NEW tool I got for him!



It is right where you left it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You didn't lose it; you just can't find it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You didn't lose it; you just can't find it





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is right where you left it.



Just haven't gotten to the last place I looked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

New post.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

re-run


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

in da knight


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdo Keebolishus! Christmas was most excellent, I got a gigantic bill and a pair of socks from Santa!
> Yep worked last night and again tonight....... *I need to win the lottery!*


 you and ME both!!


Nicodemus said:


> You should have stopped by. I was done gettin` all my rifles, shotguns, shells, bullets, clothes, boots, boat and truck in order, and was settin` back with a Maker`s Mark.
> 
> We woulda fed you you up good with leftover smoked turkey, deer sausage, mustard greens, dressin` and giblet gravy, macaroni and cheese casserole, brownies, cream cheese bites, Japanese fruitcake, strawberry truffle, apples and clementines, and other goodies that skip my mind right now.
> 
> I hope everybody had a nice Christmas. We surely had a nice one ourselves here on the Mayhaw Road.


No No: I was still stuffed from Granma's......... turkey, ham, broccoli casserole, butter beans, peas, dressing, giblet gravy and German Choc. cake! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to sleep knowing Dawn's going in for some minor surgery this morning to install her "port."  Chemo starts next Friday, I'll be there for that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the prayers and thoughts friends !!



 let us know how it all goes and if ya need us, holler!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

Dang; I'm all alone up in here


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

My knee is actin up.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; I'm all alone up in here



Naawww, I gotcha back


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

Tonight is my Friday, I'm tired of rotating shift work! Seriously!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

BoG KyD  afternoon.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

KyDawg+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Aft!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

PM in progress


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

still working on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

you're going to love it.....i'm putting a lot of effort into it

You're welcome in advance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Beans are done.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

Beans; beans; good for your heart........i forget the rest


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

PM not recieved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Beans; beans; good for your heart........i forget the rest



Come on by later this evenin, you will remember.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

i can't find the reply all button


----------



## Crickett (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Beans are done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i can't find the reply all button



It is somewhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i can't find the reply all button



beans will send a reply in a few


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

Afternoon break....... It's cold in this spot.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 27, 2013)

Afternoon folks 

Just lookin for bama


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 27, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> Just lookin for bama



I like that picture!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Afternoon break....... It's cold in this spot.....



Move


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

try that other spot


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Move



Hadn't thought of that.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> try that other spot



Yes.......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 27, 2013)

and?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 27, 2013)

shake


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 27, 2013)

rydert said:


> Afternoon break....... It's cold in this spot.....




Colder here 


COLD FEET COLD FEET BRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight is my Friday, I'm tired of rotating shift work! Seriously!





My Friday night too !! 


You ain't been doing it long enough to get tired of it, I'm closing in on 30 yrs of shift work !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Greetings from Panama City! Skies are dark down here since the sun went down.
Clouds are rolling in and the wind is gusting. Tomorrow is gonna be fun with the rain forecast and truckbed loaded down for the trip home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from Panama City! Skies are dark down here since the sun went down.
> Clouds are rolling in and the wind is gusting. Tomorrow is gonna be fun with the rain forecast and truckbed loaded down for the trip home.





Typical Pookie travel/hunting weather . .


----------



## kracker (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm sitting at a buddy's house on Ft. Stewart drinking beer and swapping lies. It feels good to be away from the house for a few days!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical Pookie travel/hunting weather . .



Yessir, I do see a pattern.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yessir, I do see a pattern.





I left out fishin . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

Neighbors visiting friends son got a 6 point buck tonight! (Ok, yeah, I'm happy, but no, I'm not, 'cause I was sitting in the woods JUST behind him!!!!!!!!) BUT, I got the hide AND I have the heart & liver............ heard good stuff about how to fix it, any idea's from this bunch??!?!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Keebs, hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Neighbors visiting friends son got a 6 point buck tonight! (Ok, yeah, I'm happy, but no, I'm not, 'cause I was sitting in the woods JUST behind him!!!!!!!!) BUT, I got the hide AND I have the heart & liver............ heard good stuff about how to fix it, any idea's from this bunch??!?!



We've cut it up in strips and stir fried it before Keebsy!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs, hope you had a good Christmas.



Charlie, I did, got some of the sweetest shugga's from my granboy!!!  I hope you & yours did too!  What's the date on the wife's surgery?  Hope she is feeling good & ready to get this over with!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

Awwww hail, and I twernt trying !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We've cut it up in strips and stir fried it before Keebsy!



I've heard chunking & adding onions & peppers & "stir frying", didn't know if someone had something different or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm sitting at a buddy's house on Ft. Stewart drinking beer and swapping lies. It feels good to be away from the house for a few days!



 Glad to hear you are out and about, Grandpa! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww hail, and I twernt trying !!



Maybe RUTT hasn't completely lost it!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Charlie, I did, got some of the sweetest shugga's from my granboy!!!  I hope you & yours did too!  What's the date on the wife's surgery?  Hope she is feeling good & ready to get this over with!



It is set for the 10th of Jan, right now Keebs, but her voice came back after a bad cold. Kinda odd right before Christmas, she woke up one morning and it was back. She sees her Doctor on Monday morning, and we will go from there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I've heard chunking & adding onions & peppers & "stir frying", didn't know if someone had something different or not.



Well there's always RAW, but you sposed to do that right after you reach in and pull it out while it is still warm.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is set for the 10th of Jan, right now Keebs, but her voice came back after a bad cold. Kinda odd right before Christmas, she woke up one morning and it was back. She sees her Doctor on Monday morning, and we will go from there.



 she won't need the surgery, keep us posted!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

for Miss Charlie.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well there's always RAW, but you sposed to do that right after you reach in and pull it out while it is still warm.



too late, I watched them skinning, it was the boys first, I know I hugged him a couple of times, I was plumb tickled for him!!  But had to call Nic to ask how to preserve the hide for processing, forgot to ask him about the other........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww hail, and I twernt trying !!





Jeff C. said:


> Maybe RUTT hasn't completely lost it!


No No:


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she won't need the surgery, keep us posted!



I hope she dont either Keebs and she is thinking she wont, but things just dont go away, unless it is someone stronger than a Dr, interveining.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Evening MR Ruttn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Neighbors visiting friends son got a 6 point buck tonight! (Ok, yeah, I'm happy, but no, I'm not, 'cause I was sitting in the woods JUST behind him!!!!!!!!) BUT, I got the hide AND I have the heart & liver............ heard good stuff about how to fix it, any idea's from this bunch??!?!



I've tried the heart but didn't care for it.
Now, the liver is a different story. Slice about a 1/4 inch thick and place it in ziploc bag with 1/2 a quart of buttermilk and some liberal shakes of louisiana hot sauce and refrigerate overnight.  When you are ready to cook,shake off excess buttermilk, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and flour each slice. Pan fry in oil for 4-5 minutes and flip and cook for 4-5 more minutes. Do not overcook!
Good stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey Mr Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've tried the heart but didn't care for it.
> Now, the liver is a different story. Slice about a 1/4 inch thick and place it in ziploc bag with 1/2 a quart of buttermilk and some liberal shakes of louisiana hot sauce and refrigerate overnight.  When you are ready to cook,shake off excess buttermilk, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and flour each slice. Pan fry in oil for 4-5 minutes and flip and cook for 4-5 more minutes. Do not overcook!
> Good stuff.




You can do the same to the heart, Keebs ain't gonna eat no hot sauce.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No No:


 Git'em Rutt!


KyDawg said:


> I hope she dont either Keebs and she is thinking she wont, but things just dont go away, *unless it is someone stronger than a Dr, interveining.*


Ya never, know, Charlie, ya never know!


rhbama3 said:


> I've tried the heart but didn't care for it.
> Now, the liver is a different story. Slice about a 1/4 inch thick and place it in ziploc bag with 1/2 a quart of buttermilk and some liberal shakes of louisiana hot sauce and refrigerate overnight.  When you are ready to cook,shake off excess buttermilk, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and flour each slice. Pan fry in oil for 4-5 minutes and flip and cook for 4-5 more minutes. Do not overcook!
> Good stuff.


I LOVE chicken hearts......... no comparison?
Hhhmmm, sounds good.......... Thanks Wobert!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is set for the 10th of Jan, right now Keebs, but her voice came back after a bad cold. Kinda odd right before Christmas, she woke up one morning and it was back. She sees her Doctor on Monday morning, and we will go from there.





KyDawg said:


> I hope she dont either Keebs and she is thinking she wont, but things just dont go away, unless it is someone stronger than a Dr, interveining.


 for the Missus!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening MR Ruttn.


Good Evening Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> too late, I watched them skinning, it was the boys first, I know I hugged him a couple of times, I was plumb tickled for him!!  But had to call Nic to ask how to preserve the hide for processing, forgot to ask him about the other........



Slice it up, clean all the arteries and such out of it, soak in cold water, maybe even salt the water. Then sautee/stirfry with peppers, onions, celery, spices, etc. Maybe sprinkle some Teriyaki sauce in or marinate it in it. It'll be good....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Chicken Hearts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can do the same to the heart, Keebs ain't gonna eat no hot sauce.



That sounds good too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That sounds good too!





You drank enough beer/likker and it's okay !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can do the same to the heart, Keebs ain't gonna eat no hot sauce.



Okay, keebabe can omit the hot sauce.
The heart I had fried was just so chewy it was like eating meat flsvored clam strips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You drank enough beer/likker and it's okay !!



Exactly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 27, 2013)

Good night kids....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2013)

Night youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 27, 2013)

7 mo hours to go !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Slice it up, clean all the arteries and such out of it, soak in cold water, maybe even salt the water. Then sautee/stirfry with peppers, onions, celery, spices, etc. Maybe sprinkle some Teriyaki sauce in or marinate it in it. It'll be good....


Got it soaking in cold water in the fridge for tonight......


KyDawg said:


> Chicken Hearts?


Mmmmm, good eats!


Hooked On Quack said:


> You can do the same to the heart, Keebs ain't gonna eat no hot sauce.


Excuse me, love me some hot sauce on some chicken gizzards, so what's the difference??!!?!?


rhbama3 said:


> Okay, keebabe can omit the hot sauce.
> The heart I had fried was just so chewy it was like eating meat flsvored clam strips.


I LIKE HOT SAUCE!!!!!!! Ooooo and I love clam strips!!


Jeff C. said:


> Good night kids....


Nite, Chief!


KyDawg said:


> Night youngins.


Nite, Charlie!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 7 mo hours to go !!



 need company?!?!?!


----------



## david w. (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs,you better not be up partying.Its bed time.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 27, 2013)

david w. said:


> Keebs,you better not be up partying.Its bed time.



Naw, Daddyboy, had to watch the neighbors skin out their deer, partake in some goshalmighty good eats for supper, got home, showered, and shutting stuff down.......... hows that new baby & Mama doing?


----------



## david w. (Dec 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Naw, Daddyboy, had to watch the neighbors skin out their deer, partake in some goshalmighty good eats for supper, got home, showered, and shutting stuff down.......... hows that new baby & Mama doing?



Both of em are doing good.the only hickup we had during the pregnancy was her placenta wouldn't come out,so they had to take it out manually.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bama is headed to the gulf.
That means we should have good fishing here tomorrow.
Last sat. we limited out on trout in 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got it soaking in cold water in the fridge for tonight......
> 
> Mmmmm, good eats!
> 
> ...





I was thankin you didn't "do" hot stuff ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 28, 2013)

morning drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> Both of em are doing good.the only hickup we had during the pregnancy was her placenta wouldn't come out,so they had to take it out manually.


OUCH!!!!!!! Glad they're doing good now........... now, YOU work on putting some weight on yourself, you're looking a bit thin!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I was thankin you didn't "do" hot stuff ???



 I like a little heat......... not much, but some.  Baby sis made some "hot" deer jerky that I've been eating like tater chips! now, I don't like jalapeno hot, but somewhere just under that is good.......... it all depends I guess...... Hey, call me tomorrow (at least after lunch time) when you get up, got an idea for you & Miz Dawn!


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OUCH!!!!!!! Glad they're doing good now........... now, YOU work on putting some weight on yourself, you're looking a bit thin!
> 
> 
> I like a little heat......... not much, but some.  Baby sis made some "hot" deer jerky that I've been eating like tater chips! now, I don't like jalapeno hot, but somewhere just under that is good.......... it all depends I guess...... Hey, call me tomorrow (at least after lunch time) when you get up, got an idea for you & Miz Dawn!




I eat and eat and eat and i still cant gain no weight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning drivelers



Hiya BB!! 





Keebs said:


> OUCH!!!!!!! Glad they're doing good now........... now, YOU work on putting some weight on yourself, you're looking a bit thin!
> 
> 
> I like a little heat......... not much, but some.  Baby sis made some "hot" deer jerky that I've been eating like tater chips! now, I don't like jalapeno hot, but somewhere just under that is good.......... it all depends I guess...... Hey, call me tomorrow (at least after lunch time) when you get up, got an idea for you & Miz Dawn!




I'm at work now if you wanna call . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 28, 2013)

night folks...  iworked harder today than i do at work in 5 days


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> I eat and eat and eat and i still cant gain no weight.


time to add some protein shakes, boy!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning drivelers


what you doing here now?!?!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya BB!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shutting it down, past time too, still functioning, but I don't know how I am........



havin_fun_huntin said:


> night folks...  iworked harder today than i do at work in 5 days


g'nite!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> time to add some protein shakes, boy!
> 
> what you doing here now?!?!
> 
> ...





Well okay then, I've been holding off going to the bathroom waiting on your call.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

One more hour, Quack

Well it is time for coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One more hour, Quack
> 
> Well it is time for coffee





Got this one whupped bro !!!  Off the weekend, back on days Monday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Mornin, Sat. early birds.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

mornin' chief

To own this one the mods sure aren't driveling much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' chief
> 
> To own this one the mods sure aren't driveling much.



Mornin gobble....

They'll own it come post 1000 or so.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Moanin'.....
The rsin has started down here in Panama City. Great..just great.


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin'.....
> The rsin has started down here in Panama City. Great..just great.



morning..The rain has not started in eatonton ga.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2013)

*MORNING FOLKS *  Good thing the days are getting longer 7 in the morning and still dark


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> *MORNING FOLKS *  Good thing the days are getting longer 7 in the morning and still dark



Doootadoo! Idjit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Still no rain here in Hampton.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Think I will cook some Chili.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

still no rain in 30055 but it sure feels like it will start shortly


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

yawn, stretch, lazy day at Dulieville..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch, lazy day at Dulieville..........



Heard dat! Gonna cook chili to have somethin to do.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2013)

Just another nice drive this morning


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat! Gonna cook chili to have somethin to do.


I have a "to-do" list, but I just don't "feel it"........... 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just another nice drive this morning


 I see you still like teasin us with those pretty scenes up your way!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have a "to-do" list, but I just don't "feel it"...........
> 
> I see you still like teasin us with those pretty scenes up your way!




Why that just be my job now adays Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why that just be my job now adays Keebs



 works for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

The rain has arrived here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sprinkling on and off down here in p.c. Just got back from the seafood market with 10 pounds of skrimp and a case of very upset crabs. Seafood gumbo will be on the menu tomorrow night!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Wish I was in P.C. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The rain has arrived here.


not here..........


rhbama3 said:


> Sprinkling on and off down here in p.c. Just got back from the seafood market with 10 pounds of skrimp and a case of very upset crabs. Seafood gumbo will be on the menu tomorrow night!


I am craving shrimp, scallops & oysters............ you ain't helpin that cravin.........


KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in P.C. Afternoon youngins.


Howdy Charlie!
ok, I guess I need to get productive, but this recliner is sooooo comfortable!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Grumpy Quack, no sleep...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grumpy Quack, no sleep...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Waitttttttttttt !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grumpy Quack, no sleep...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Chili in da pot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sprinkling on and off down here in p.c. Just got back from the seafood market with 10 pounds of skrimp and a case of very upset crabs. Seafood gumbo will be on the menu tomorrow night!



I love me some upset crabs, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I love me some upset crabs, and I don't blame them.





Upsot crabs are da bestest !!!




Glad to see you FINALLY got the quote right !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Upsot crabs are da bestest !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....I had to back and listen. I could watch that over and over again. You seen the Paula Deen one? MizT was


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I love me some upset crabs, and I don't blame them.



Must be summpin in the air, cause my cows are upset too. At least the ones I can see are.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Must be summpin in the air, cause my cows are upset too. At least the ones I can see are.



How big was that bonfire, Pops?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I had to back and listen. I could watch that over and over again. You seen the Paula Deen one? MizT was




Gotta check that one out, Youtube ???  Got anudder brotha for you to check out, but can't remember his name right now . . . 





Jeff C. said:


> How big was that bonfire, Pops?





Big enough that ALL his cows could see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I had to back and listen. I could watch that over and over again. You seen the Paula Deen one? MizT was





Nebbermind, found it !!!  OHHHHHH SNAAAAAAAP!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta check that one out, Youtube ???  Got anudder brotha for you to check out, but can't remember his name right now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....youtube his name+paula deen. Let me know....when you remember, if you remember.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nebbermind, found it !!!  OHHHHHH SNAAAAAAAP!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....youtube his name+paula deen. Let me know....when you remember, if you remember.





Try doing a search on Youtube for "Uncle Charlie" and, or Rodney . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> try doing a search on youtube for "uncle charlie" and, or rodney . . .



10-4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Arnez J......Wit his pants pulled?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Arnez J......Wit his pants pulled?





Jeff C. said:


> Arnez J......Wit his pants pulled up?





Yep, you can say that again !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How big was that bonfire, Pops?



Before or after the cows stampeded and set the pasture on fire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Charlie needs to check out Lavelle !!! 


Was gonna check out the bird field, but raining here.

Guess I'll just have a drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, you can say that again !!!



   

Old skool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie needs to check out Lavelle !!!
> 
> 
> Was gonna check out the bird field, but raining here.
> ...



Bet he can relate to Uncle Charlie. 

Bout that time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie needs to check out Lavelle !!!
> 
> 
> Was gonna check out the bird field, but raining here.
> ...



There goes grumpy out the window.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet he can relate to Uncle Charlie.
> 
> Bout that time!




"Ya'll don't know nuttin 'bout Unka Charlie!!"  




gobbleinwoods said:


> There goes grumpy out the window.





Coupla shots 'o Crown and I feel like a new man !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

How's Miz Dawn, Doc?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Ya'll don't know nuttin 'bout Unka Charlie!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll work.

Wat up boyz n gurlz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How's Miz Dawn, Doc?




She's okay Chief, had her port put in yesterday, starts chemo Friday, thanks for asking.





Hornet22 said:


> That'll work.
> 
> Wat up boyz n gurlz





Wat up Christopher ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

What is this socialist power trip "mods own this" driveler crap?
Y'all allowed this to happen?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is this socialist power trip "mods own this" driveler crap?
> Y'all allowed this to happen?



Use your secret powers and change the name.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's okay Chief, had her port put in yesterday, starts chemo Friday, thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



porting is the way to go if you must have chemo.  No finding a vein and much less discomfort.   Still  ing for Dawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's okay Chief, had her port put in yesterday, starts chemo Friday, thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Tell her I said she better smell like asparagus and her teeth be green next time I see her. 

Pullin for her


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Use your secret powers and change the name.



I'm out of town checking in from my phone and come to find out the driveler have been turned into a pile of puny compliant Democrats. What's this world coming to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out of town checking in from my phone and come to find out the driveler have been turned into a pile of puny compliant Democrats. What's this world coming to?



I think they reversed course and pulled an A&E on us Dr. Miggie.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where?



I'll PM you a couple places.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is this socialist power trip "mods own this" driveler crap?
> Y'all allowed this to happen?



The mods are out of control.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> That'll work.
> 
> Wat up boyz n gurlz



Where'd you go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> porting is the way to go if you must have chemo.  No finding a vein and much less discomfort.   Still  ing for Dawn.





Jeff C. said:


> Tell her I said she better smell like asparagus and her teeth be green next time I see her.
> 
> Pullin for her




Once again, ya'lls thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated !!  



dawg2 said:


> The mods are out of control.





The ONLY non policed thread on the forum and yet, ya'll feel a need to take control...No No:



You're welcome here anytime lil doggie !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, ya'lls thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Cow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just another nice drive this morning



Good grief man! You are killing me with the pics you post! Can I come visit next fall?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good grief man! You are killing me with the pics you post! Can I come visit next fall?



Me too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont think I'll ever get home todsy. Bubbette keeps finding things to do or people to see. Its pouring rain here now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont think I'll ever get home todsy. Bubbette keeps finding things to do or people to see. Its pouring rain here now.



imagine it is raining at home too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I dont think I'll ever get home todsy. Bubbette keeps finding things to do or people to see. Its pouring rain here now.






Those "todsy's" will neek up on ya,  safe travels Pookie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

Think I'll post this here too! This thread needs it.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those "todsy's" will neek up on ya,  safe travels Pookie.



Anytime you see misspelled words in my post, I guarantee you that im on my phone. 
Geez, im so ready to go home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Anytime you see misspelled words in my post, I guarantee you that im on my phone.
> Geez, im so ready to go home.



That's why they call them smart phones.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2013)

My smartphone doesn't misspell words, it substitutes a whole new word to where my sentences looks like I am a 4th grader on a 6 day drunk.


----------



## kracker (Dec 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My smartphone doesn't misspell words, it substitutes a whole new word to where my sentences looks like I am a 4th grader on a 6 day drunk.



I think our phones must be sisters...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> The mods are out of control.


Well choot em' Lizbeth...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My smartphone doesn't misspell words, it substitutes a whole new word to where my sentences looks like I am a 4th grader on a 6 day drunk.



So you are a 6th grader on a 4 day drunk?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> The mods are out of control.



 well can't you control your moderators?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> So you are a 6th grader on a 4 day drunk?



 who are you???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> So you are a 6th grader on a 4 day drunk?


So, is an Admin with dyslexia actually referred to as a Nimda?


Keebs said:


> well can't you control your moderators?!?!


Really!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who are you???





The one that can make Keeb no mo..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, is an Admin with dyslexia actually referred to as a Nimda?
> 
> Really!!!!



but then we have to worry about keeping the admins in control!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> The one that can make Keeb no mo..



 but won't 'cause you still love me!and I'd come back to haunt you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and I'd come back to haunt you!


Thats the kicker right there.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thats the kicker right there.



 you got that right!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thats the kicker right there.



Two fer one is a better special...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Two fer one is a better special...



 Can you hear that?!?!?! lissen closely...... no turn your head the other way, idjit........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Two fer one is a better special...





Keebs said:


> Can you hear that?!?!?! lissen closely...... no turn your head the other way, idjit........


You forgot to ask him to cough.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Can you hear that?!?!?! lissen closely...... no turn your head the other way, idjit........



Hello...No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hello...No No:



just who is it that can't hear?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot to ask him to cough.


 quit spoiling my surprises!


Muddyfoots said:


> Hello...No No:


 spoil sport............... don't make me wake elfiii up from his nap & tell him you're picking on me!


gobbleinwoods said:


> just who is it that can't hear?



HIM, selective hearing that's par for the course for *most* of you menfolk..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HIM, selective hearing that's par for the course for *most* of you menfolk..........


Specially the ones with tude and a great complexion.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Specially the ones with tude and a great complexion.



 surely he don't have 'tude?!?!?


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Afternoon folks!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~~~!!!!

Even if i dont like ya,good afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> Afternoon folks!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~~~!!!!
> 
> Even if i dont like ya,good afternoon.


Really, Mary Alice? You're gonna jump in at this stage in the game?


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really, Mary Alice? You're gonna jump in at this stage in the game?



Hey,I swing by once a year.......This is my once a year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> Hey,I swing by once a year.......This is my once a year.


And in a few days you'll be qualified for another swing.


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And in a few days you'll be qualified for another swing.



Im gonna wait until your birthday,Then i'll cash in.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> Afternoon folks!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~~~!!!!
> 
> Even if i dont like ya,good afternoon.



 talk about a 'tude!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> Im gonna wait until your birthday,Then i'll cash in.


Brang it youngun.


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> talk about a 'tude!



WHAT? I still like you though.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it youngun.



ohh,David likey....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it youngun.



 nice red lipstick, there, Miggie!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

david w. said:


> WHAT? I still like you though.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh,David likey....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nice red lipstick, there, Miggie!


Quack took the cheekun mask back, so I had to impro,,,,,impre,,,,,impri.........make sumthin up.


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nice red lipstick, there, Miggie!



Tell me about it..Wooo weeeee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too!


Jiff, I'm takin you with me when I heads  west!


david w. said:


> Afternoon folks!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~!!!!~~~~~!!!!~~~~!!!!
> 
> Even if i dont like ya,good afternoon.



Did you not get the double barrel slangshot you ax fer from Santa?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Jiff, I'm takin you with me when I heads  west!
> 
> 
> Did you not get the double barrel slangshot you ax fer from Santa?


Fount out my new bro-n-law teaches yo boy child at skool.


----------



## david w. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Jiff, I'm takin you with me when I heads  west!
> 
> 
> Did you not get the double barrel slangshot you ax fer from Santa?



Nope,He sent me a single shot.
We all know i need two shots to hit something.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> quit spoiling my surprises!
> 
> spoil sport............... don't make me wake elfiii up from his nap & tell him you're picking on me!
> 
> ...



Ok, now I feel better. Had to have something to eat.

Now, behave.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> So you are a 6th grader on a 4 day drunk?



Some might say that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fount out my new bro-n-law teaches yo boy child at skool.


Lord help him.... Pm or text needed!!!!


david w. said:


> Nope,He sent me a single shot.
> We all know i need two shots to hit something.



No worries, with my eyes the broad side of a barn is safe!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

Nelly beer!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ok, now I feel better. Had to have something to eat.
> 
> Now, behave.



 why should I start now?!?!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 28, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why should I start now?!?!



Just 'cause..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Just 'cause..



No No: nope, ain't happenin...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Jiff, I'm takin you with me when I heads  west!
> 
> 
> Did you not get the double barrel slangshot you ax fer from Santa?



Thank you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you!



Not a problem brother  ..... Can you split firewood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Not a problem brother  ..... Can you split firewood?



Probably couldn't swing an axe right now if I had to.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably couldn't swing an axe right now if I had to.



Aaahhhh no worries, we got Jakob  ...LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhhh no worries, we got Jakob  ...LOL



Whewww, I was gettin worried.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

I got a wedge, but it is cold.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 28, 2013)

Smokinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I got a wedge, but it is cold.


 Charlie!!!!!!!! 


Doc_5729 said:


> Smokinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!



puff-puff-pass, dude!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Evening Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Keebs.



 Hiya Charlie!  cold & wet up your way?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Wish I was in SOWEGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2013)

Cold Cold Cold Keebs, raining too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in SOWEGA.



west ga is getting soaked, it's just cold here.......... a little rain here & there, nothing like they're getting on the 'bama line.......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold Cold Cold Keebs, raining too.



my baby sis is up your way somewhere, I can't remember where my bro-in-law's mother lives, she's not expected to live much longer so they are up there seeing to her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Home at last, home at last, Thank the lord I'm home at last. What a brutal drive home from panama city. We hit the rain before we left bay county and stayed in moderate to heavy rain all the way home. Got the truck backed into the garage and taking a break before I start cleaning skrimp and crabs for the freezer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last, home at last, Thank the lord I'm home at last. What a brutal drive home from panama city. We hit the rain before we left bay county and stayed in moderate to heavy rain all the way home. Got the truck backed into the garage and taking a break before I start cleaning skrimp and crabs for the freezer.


Glad you are home safe!!..........Nothing worse than driving in the rain at night!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bama,
you pushed the weather east. Almost ruint my fishing trip this morning. Only caught 38 trout before they shut down with the wind.
Got 1 that was a 22" pig.
It was ugly along the gulf according to the weather maps.

Just ate too many trout filets.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 28, 2013)

Did someone fix the clock?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Did someone fix the clock?



around here? 




are you serious?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Did someone fix the clock?



Yes, can't you tell?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last, home at last, Thank the lord I'm home at last. What a brutal drive home from panama city. We hit the rain before we left bay county and stayed in moderate to heavy rain all the way home. Got the truck backed into the garage and taking a break before I start cleaning skrimp and crabs for the freezer.


 glad ya made it safe & sound!


Doc_5729 said:


> around here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know, right?  can't even get a "reply all" button!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Did someone fix the clock?



The mods would have to quit picking on the membership to do that.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Jiff, I'm takin you with me when I heads  west!
> 
> 
> Did you not get the double barrel slangshot you ax fer from Santa?




Just remember the critters up here can read the reg and olny show up the day before season.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Or like these elk a couple of days after seasons ends and I'm hunting ducks and geese   but hey you're welcome to try


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Well it is now just drizzling.   However the coffee is hot and freshly brewed.


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The mods would have to quit picking on the membership to do that.


They are just jealous that they don't get to play freely in the forums and have to read all of the garbage posted as part of their job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are just jealous that they don't get to play freely in the forums and have to read all of the garbage posted as part of their job.



Life is all about choices.   

mornin' David and messican


----------



## kracker (Dec 29, 2013)

Good Morning y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Mernin......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone want to join me for a short walk  ... Should go about 4 miles this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone want to join me for a short walk  ... Should go about 4 miles this morning



Hurry back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone want to join me for a short walk  ... Should go about 4 miles this morning



Don't wait on me I'll catch up.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 29, 2013)

If you are readin this it means that this stooooooooooooooopid puter worked for a minit


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> If you are readin this it means that this stooooooooooooooopid puter worked for a minit


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurry back.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't wait on me I'll catch up.



I'm back now! 
Scrambled eggs with tomato, onion, mushrooms yeah come on!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like ya made yourself HUNGRY


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm back now!
> Scrambled eggs with tomato, onion, mushrooms yeah come on!



Sounds goood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sounds like ya made yourself HUNGRY


Keep posting pics so I'm living / dreaming  through your post! One day I will make it out to your neck of the woods!


Jeff C. said:


> Sounds goood!



Not hungry no mo! It was excellent!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



mrs. hawtnettttt? ^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs. hawtnettttt? ^^^^^



 tattle tail!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> tattle tail!



I din feel like cleanin it up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I din feel like cleanin it up



I'll sweep it under the rug later, I don't have the vacuum smiley linked at home...........


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Can i has some?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Durn ice maker froze up and is stuck....can't get it out!


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn ice maker froze up and is stuck....can't get it out!



I gotta welding torch you could use.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm hawngray.



Gonna check the bird field later today . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

david w. said:


> Can i has some?


sure, but you gotta vacuum it up before Mrs.Hawtnett gets here!


Jeff C. said:


> Durn ice maker froze up and is stuck....can't get it out!


 nope, ain't gonna............ 


david w. said:


> I gotta welding torch you could use.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

david w. said:


> I gotta welding torch you could use.......



Think I will go a little less destructive and use a blow dryer, thanks though.


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Well gotta head to work.I got bills to pay and a child to feed.


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go a little less destructive and use a blow dryer, thanks though.



Crybaby.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sure, but you gotta vacuum it up before Mrs.Hawtnett gets here!
> 
> nope, ain't gonna............



I don't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

david w. said:


> Crybaby.......



Don't get that either.


----------



## david w. (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sure, but you gotta vacuum it up before Mrs.Hawtnett gets here!
> 
> nope, ain't gonna............



Gotta vacuum i can borrow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna check the bird field later today . .



That.....I get.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry no pixs got skunked on my ride to town today but picked up a pork roast and got it in the dutch for later today, going to have a green bean cassorl stove top stuffin and gravy with some french bread stop by


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Keebs, what'd you do to the deer heart and liver??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go a little less destructive and use a blow dryer, thanks though.



Only 20 degs outside today so if I need ice I just set a jug out on the deck and wait a few minutes


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Only 20 degs outside today so if I need ice I just set a jug out on the deck and wait a few minutes



I got plenty of ice, just can't get it out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2013)

bacon, sausage, and eggs for a late lunch. 
Christmas was fun but now we have to unpack everything today and my call week starts tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Turkey sammich for lunch....last of the company over for this afternoon/evening. Bout time to move on to New Year.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, what'd you do to the deer heart and liver??



Looks like it will be a meal for one on both........... still soaking right now, gonna slice up the heart today and cook it........ you think I can freeze the liver for later?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> bacon, sausage, and eggs for a late lunch.
> Christmas was fun but now we have to unpack everything today and my call week starts tomorrow.



Good to hear ya made it home safe  Now are you ever going to come up and thin the herd???? They's eatin all the barley I throw out for the quail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Looks like it will be a meal for one on both........... still soaking right now, gonna slice up the heart today and cook it........ you think I can freeze the liver for later?





Don't see why not, but I'd go ahead and fry it up .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't see why not, but I'd go ahead and fry it up .



 it's a big 'ol thang too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Looks like it will be a meal for one on both........... still soaking right now, gonna slice up the heart today and cook it........ you think I can freeze the liver for later?



Keebs how the heck are ya? I normally just take and soak in a bit of salt then rinse put in a ziplock baggy wrap in freezer wrap and it last a long time without freezer burn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2013)

Wife wants to eat at da Waffle House . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

chicken, green beans and bread


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Keebs how the heck are ya? I normally just take and soak in a bit of salt then rinse put in a ziplock baggy wrap in freezer wrap and it last a long time without freezer burn.


I"m good, Mikey, wish I was rich, retired & good looking like you though!
I may have to do that, I don't see cooking both of them today...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife wants to eat at da Waffle House . .


I haven't eaten at da Waffle House in fo eva!


gobbleinwoods said:


> chicken, green beans and bread


 that's a winner!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's a winner!



So good I forgot I had some salad before the real meal.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I"m good, Mikey, wish I was rich, retired & good looking like you though!:biggrin2:
> I may have to do that, I don't see cooking both of them today...........
> 
> I haven't eaten at da Waffle House in fo eva!
> ...


 
Poor thing I think you got me confused with Brad Pitts or someone like that except for the retired part  but hey it's great life and as long as Rebecca can put up with me/retirement I'm going to enjoy it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife wants to eat at da Waffle House . .



Coffee- Then, Ham and cheese omelette w/hashbrowns-scattered, smoothered, diced, and peppered. Toast w/ extra jelly, Lg chocolate milk. Thank you very much!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Wait just had a flash back


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Poor thing I think you got me confused with Brad Pitts or someone like that except for the retired part  but hey it's great life and as long as Rebecca can put up with me/retirement I'm going to enjoy it


 


Jeff C. said:


> Coffee- Then, Ham and cheese omelette w/hashbrowns-scattered, smoothered, diced, and peppered. Toast w/ extra jelly, Lg chocolate milk. Thank you very much!



 man that sounds down right righteous!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a little FYI for you guys. When your wife plugs in her car charger and then the outlet doesn't work, don't let her plug it into the other two aux. jacks and cigarette lighter. It's a good way to blow all 4 outlet fuses. Nothing like sitting in the Auto-zone parking lot with your owners manual and a pair of hemostats trying to figure out which fuse goes to what.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna check the bird field later today . .




300lbs of scratch feed, wheat and corn and NOT ONE bird.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife wants to eat at da Waffle House . .




Bacon cheeseburger with lettuce, mater, pickles and onions along with a large order of hash browns crispy, with mustard and ketchup with a bowl of chili!!!  Thangs should liven up around here 'fore long . . 



I have somehow lost my still in the box, brand new, high dollar seat covers from Cabelas???  Lawd I hope I didn't throw 'em away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just a little FYI for you guys. When your wife plugs in her car charger and then the outlet doesn't work, don't let her plug it into the other two aux. jacks and cigarette lighter. It's a good way to blow all 4 outlet fuses. Nothing like sitting in the Auto-zone parking lot with your owners manual and a pair of hemostats trying to figure out which fuse goes to what.


And........ don't try to fix the broken spring in the car charger. Just replaced another fuse. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 300lbs of scratch feed, wheat and corn and NOT ONE bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like something I would do. Don't be that guy. It sux to be me. :
 We've got a good influx of birds in the last two weeks. Seeing some full feathered big doves sitting on the wires around here. 
Hope the next migration finds your field, bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 300lbs of scratch feed, wheat and corn and NOT ONE bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly donated them in the raffle at FPG without knowing it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a few more hours of this stupid avatar.  Come on midnight!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just a few more hours of this stupid avatar.  Come on midnight!



Wanna bet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Wanna bet?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just a few more hours of this stupid avatar.  Come on midnight!





rhbama3 said:


> Wanna bet?





Nitram4891 said:


>


     
Wobert, PLEASE, don't be too mean to him, I just don't "recognize" him no more!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Could I ask a favor of ya'll, please? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=786577


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Wait just had a flash back



Some one shake me I'm in a LOVEMYLABXS fixation.... I'm done!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2013)

As of this evenin`, my season so far. Out of an even 100 deer seen from the stand this year in Lee and Seminole Counties.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As of this evenin`, my season so far. Out of an even 100 deer seen from the stand this year in Lee and Seminole Counties.



  Nice deer and an even nicer rifle!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Way to go, Brother Nic!!!
I've got two in the freezer, and one to pick up at Abbotts soon. Hope to go the last week of the season and get one more doe.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As of this evenin`, my season so far. Out of an even 100 deer seen from the stand this year in Lee and Seminole Counties.


 you dang showoff!!!!!!! 
I can't even SEE them and you're getting them left & right..........sheesh, the dang Miami neighbors come up, kill TWO in one day, bring a friend & his kid gits one, shhhhheeeeesssh!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you dang showoff!!!!!!!
> I can't even SEE them and you're getting them left & right..........sheesh, the dang Miami neighbors come up, kill TWO in one day, bring a friend & his kid gits one, shhhhheeeeesssh!!!!!!!



It's ok Keebs I'm getting pretty good at fixin tag soup so if you need a receipt just let me know. AT least the Kodak works just fine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's ok Keebs I'm getting pretty good at fixin tag soup so if you need a receipt just let me know. AT least the Kodak works just fine


Mike... Chase is looking good!!!........I know you are proud of him!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 29, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It's ok Keebs I'm getting pretty good at fixin tag soup so if you need a receipt just let me know. AT least the Kodak works just fine


send it brotha!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mike... Chase is looking good!!!........I know you are proud of him!!


 don't he though!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> As of this evenin`, my season so far. Out of an even 100 deer seen from the stand this year in Lee and Seminole Counties.


Atta way to keep them goats in check.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

yep it is monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning kids .... Today will be a day full of welding and wiring..... So excited I can hardly contain myself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Every body still on holiday leave?????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

No the most important people are here  .... Me and you!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

leave?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning ladies.  Welcome back everyone who didnt check in over Christmas.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> leave?



where you going little fella?.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No the most important people are here  .... Me and you!





hdm03 said:


> leave?



Leave, vacation, laid out of work , not here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies.  Welcome back everyone who didnt check in over Christmas.



Ladies? Where , when.??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ladies? Where , when.??



They will be here shortly fella.





I wonder since the mods own it if they would sell it for a purdy new nickle?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They will be here shortly fella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They like shiney


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They will be here shortly fella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mods own it?? I gotta go read back. I'll be back


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 30, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep it is monday.


I need a double, please, got lots to do in a short bit of time!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids .... Today will be a day full of welding and wiring..... So excited I can hardly contain myself!


short here, gotta get payroll turned in, deposit done, petty cash checked and go over some stuff with the boss......... and I'm on a "vacation day"!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!!


hey you!


mudracing101 said:


> Every body still on holiday leave?????????


gonna be again here shortly until Thursday, got folks coming in today AND tomorrow for the new year at Dulieville!



hdm03 said:


> leave?


I just got here!!! but ok......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning ladies.  Welcome back everyone who didnt check in over Christmas.


hiya!


rydert said:


> where you going little fella?.............





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy...



ok, I gotta get this stuff done!


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2013)

Sup errybudie


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Mernin youngins...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

10 mo hours to go !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

The Mods need to step it up. This is the slowest moving driveler I've ever seen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent
> 
> I'M
> 
> ...


  Uhmmm you ok Rutt?? You need some help pm me... It'll be ok.


Keebs said:


> I need a double, please, got lots to do in a short bit of time!
> 
> short here, gotta get payroll turned in, deposit done, petty cash checked and go over some stuff with the boss......... and I'm on a "vacation day"!!
> 
> ...


Hey Keebs, how long you going to be around, got time for a pm??


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin youngins...


Chief


Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hours to go !!


8 More for me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Mods need to step it up. This is the slowest moving driveler I've ever seen.



Cant help but notice the night shift under cover mods ~cough~ quack  and miguel ~cough~ are slacking too


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Mods need to step it up. This is the slowest moving driveler I've ever seen.



I just read back and for this to be a mod owned Driveler its gotta to be the dumbest one i've seen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cant help but notice the night shift under cover mods ~cough~ quack  and miguel ~cough~ are slacking too


Our job is to stay out of the way when the top dogs are in control of a situation. Clearly they aren't in control of this one or it would have been finished the same day that slacker admin started it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Our job is to stay out of the way when the top dogs are in control of a situation. Clearly they aren't in control of this one or it would have been finished the same day that slacker admin started it.



That same slacker deleted driveler #99.  I'm still very upset over this   In protest I will be posting more today than normal


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That same slacker deleted driveler #99.  I'm still very upset over this   In protest I will be posting more today than normal



 I wasnt here, wasnt me that got it to go poof.....
wander what happened??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hours to go !!



Time flies on day shift..... 



mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmm you ok Rutt?? You need some help pm me... It'll be ok.
> 
> Hey Keebs, how long you going to be around, got time for a pm??
> 
> ...



Mudrooo! You get a chance to muddy up dat bus?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Time flies on day shift.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mudrooo! You get a chance to muddy up dat bus?



Not yet Jeffro, had company the whole time, but i will this week and i'll post pics. I'll be your way tomorrow and Wednesday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That same slacker deleted driveler #99.  I'm still very upset over this   In protest I will be posting more today than normal


What do you expect from a rookie with too many buttons to push?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Not yet Jeffro, had company the whole time, but i will this week and i'll post pics. I'll be your way tomorrow and Wednesday



 I'll be your way! (Macon)


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be your way! (Macon)


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That same slacker deleted driveler #99.  I'm still very upset over this   In protest I will be posting more today than normal





mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt here, wasnt me that got it to go poof.....
> wander what happened??





It wasn`t deleted.


http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t deleted.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785214


Quit given the mere mortals hints and spoilin my fun!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Yo....Dr. Miggie, did I already inform you that you left about a 1/3 of a bottle of Foty Creek at my campsite or in my cooler @FPG? Just wondering if you expected me to save it or not?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo....Dr. Miggie, did I already inform you that you left about a 1/3 of a bottle of Foty Creek at my campsite or in my cooler @FPG? Just wondering if you expected me to save it or not?


I left that bottle with Hankus,,,,,,,,,He prolly wasn't in any condition to realize he didn't finish it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



Cuz bought an RV, going to Tobosofkee to eat oysters and break it in New Years eve. Would have liked to celebrate it with y'all.  Probably would have had to slept in basement though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I left that bottle with Hankus,,,,,,,,,He prolly wasn't in any condition to realize he didn't finish it.



I was!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t deleted.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t deleted.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html


I looked for the thing and couldnt find it the same day this 1 was started.  

Thanks Nic!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit given the mere mortals hints and spoilin my fun!!!



  shoosh it young lady


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t deleted.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html



  

Y'all quit fantasizin about ridin Buffalos!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I looked for the thing and couldnt find it the same day this 1 was started.
> 
> Thanks Nic!
> 
> ...


Watch it Mary Alice or I'll slap a slab of duct tape on yo keyboard so you can't post for a while. No No:


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo....Dr. Miggie, did I already inform you that you left about a 1/3 of a bottle of Foty Creek at my campsite or in my cooler @FPG? Just wondering if you expected me to save it or not?



Dat bottle was full when I left Dr., I promise


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about retiring  .... But that's all, just thinking about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Dat bottle was full when I left Dr., I promise



Wonder if he wants THE bottle back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm thinking about retiring  .... But that's all, just thinking about it!


Heck son, I'm workin on my third million, and intend to keep on workin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

I just had a can of sardines and a mountain dew! Someone is in trouble!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had a can of sardines and a mountain dew! Someone is in trouble!


Wanna borrow a cork? Or do I need to get on Amazon and have some of these sent your way?

http://under-tec.com/


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

dang badgers.......................


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna borrow a cork? Or do I need to get on Amazon and have some of these sent your way?
> 
> http://under-tec.com/





good sig line MC.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna borrow a cork? Or do I need to get on Amazon and have some of these sent your way?
> 
> http://under-tec.com/



Those could come in handy at night when I don't want to get out of bed to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey re-dirty


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey re-dirty



my head hurts.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

mornin


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Those could come in handy at night when I don't want to get out of bed to go to the bathroom!



That depends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey RUTTN....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t deleted.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html


 Yes sir, i clicked on it


Jeff C. said:


> Cuz bought an RV, going to Tobosofkee to eat oysters and break it in New Years eve. Would have liked to celebrate it with y'all.  Probably would have had to slept in basement though.


Sounds like y'all gonna have a good time



Hornet22 said:


> Dat bottle was full when I left Dr., I promise


Chris



hdm03 said:


> Hey re-dirty



Hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> good sig line MC.............


Dont compliment him 


rydert said:


> my head hurts.................


I kinda figured you would have problems with that thing....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Well, hello maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


Hey Mrs. Hawtnet


Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTTN....



Mitch, where


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Hey mronin, btw Keebs was in here spillin  and didn clean it up. Then accused me of bein a tattle tail for some reason.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont compliment him
> 
> I kinda figured you would have problems with that thing....
> 
> ...


Hey


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet
> 
> 
> Mitch, where


MUD!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey mronin, btw Keebs was in here spillin  and didn clean it up. Then accused me of bein a tattle tail for some reason.


I'monna have my name changed.
BTW. oysters and New Years Eve just kinda go together don't they.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good morning, Ereybody!
Walked out front and listened for a few minutes to what sounds like a pretty good dove shoot going on a couple of miles away. I sure wish I was with them. Sigh.....
  Day one of a call week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey
> 
> MUD!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Hey, Strang!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



It seems like I forgot to set the permanent avatar on the mod control panel. I'll go fix that for you in a few minutes.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, Strang!



oh my...................


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It seems like I forgot to set the permanent avatar on the mod control panel. I'll go fix that for you in a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh my...................



 Strang Jr.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, Strang!



 poor martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Ereybody!
> Walked out front and listened for a few minutes to what sounds like a pretty good dove shoot going on a couple of miles away. I sure wish I was with them. Sigh.....
> Day one of a call week.


I know how that feels.


Nitram4891 said:


>


I thought you was fixing not to have to have stupid avatars anymore You still in trouble??????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor martin



" i knew you was going to have trouble with that thing"  Now that was funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Gotta help my daughter moooooove.....again!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta help my daughter moooooove.....again!



I hate helping people move.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Lil Strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Strang Wannabe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate helping people move.



Was just gonna sit here and watch her and boyfriend, but can't bring myself to do it.  They have to use my truck anyway. Jag and I will jump in, I reckon. She's not moving in with him though. He lives with another couple and she's moving in with a couple.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

No mo Strang Jr.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I kinda figured you would have problems with that thing....





mudracing101 said:


> I know how that feels.
> 
> I thought you was fixing not to have to have stupid avatars anymore You still in trouble??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


>



Sorry Dert, I don't get it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

po fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonder if mud and keebs have any dove birds at the super secret farm?  Maybe they would blindfold us and take everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if mud and keebs have any dove birds at the super secret farm?  Maybe they would Bradshaw us and take everyone?



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya!



 thank ya sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

8 mo hours . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a good feeling about this game Quack.  I'm not sure why though...Go Jackets!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have a good feeling about this game Quack.  I'm not sure why though...Go Jackets!



I had a good feeling once.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I have a good feeling about this game Quack.  I'm not sure why though...Go Jackets!





What time does it come on tonight/today ???  Hope you're right !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time does it come on tonight/today ???  Hope you're right !!!



They are favored to win. Imagine that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time does it come on tonight/today ???  Hope you're right !!!



3:15pm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTTN....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Some one shake me I'm in a LOVEMYLABXS fixation.... I'm done!



It's ok Jason it's only a dream   Just remember I get more with the camera after/before season then during 



Nicodemus said:


> As of this evenin`, my season so far. Out of an even 100 deer seen from the stand this year in Lee and Seminole Counties.



AWESOME Nic glad to see someone havin luck. Nice rifle



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Mike... Chase is looking good!!!........I know you are proud of him!!



Rutt it's just to bad this year has been one of them slow ones the kid is doing great on what little we can find to shoot at...



Keebs said:


> send it brotha!
> 
> don't he though!



Keebs they go good with almost anything just remember to chop up real fine and boil or slow cook till they fall apart then they go down a lot easier 


BY THE WAY


GO HAWKS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> 3:15pm





Thanks, I was thinking tonight.  Gotta call the wife and get her to TiVo it before she leaves for Augusta.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Gettin' close to lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Was just gonna sit here and watch her and boyfriend, but can't bring myself to do it.  They have to use my truck anyway. Jag and I will jump in, I reckon. She's not moving in with him though. He lives with another couple and she's moving in with a couple.



Thats diff. thats your youngins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Gettin' close to lunch time





Yep, deerbooger steak and gwavy, peas, smashed taters and gwavy, and konebread !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

off to get the new scope mounted on the rifle and then to work. Y'all have a good day and keep it between the ditches.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if mud and keebs have any dove birds at the super secret farm?  Maybe they would blindfold us and take everyone?


NO birds


hdm03 said:


> Gettin' close to lunch time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone heard from 243 or did a grizz get him in Jellystone? after all he is still a mod ain't he?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, deerbooger steak and gwavy, peas, smashed taters and gwavy, and konebread !!


Gonna go replace battery in feeder, snacks for lunch today.



rhbama3 said:


> off to get the new scope mounted on the rifle and then to work. Y'all have a good day and keep it between the ditches.



Later Bama


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm hongry.



mudracing101 said:


>



Look at you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent
> 
> I'M
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 Thought your memory was better than that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

marathon protein bar fer lunch


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, deerbooger steak and gwavy, peas, smashed taters and gwavy, and konebread !!




Hey there QUACK  prayers for the boss lady.

Got a slow cooker with some pulled BBQed goose for later today when Rebecca gets home from work  I love retirement not sure if she likes it as much as I do


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm hongry.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you!



I waited like two minutes

Pork cracklin super strips wif red pepper are the bomb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



 


 Watch out, RUTTN's lurkin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out, RUTTN's lurkin.



Its ok, i wasnt trying


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out, RUTTN's lurkin.



Not to worry his horns will be fallin off shortly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> marathon protein bar fer lunch



and a  kiwi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey there QUACK  prayers for the boss lady.
> 
> Got a slow cooker with some pulled BBQed goose for later today when Rebecca gets home from work  I love retirement not sure if she likes it as much as I do





Thanks Mike, she goes for her first chemo treatment Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone heard from 243 or did a grizz get him in Jellystone? after all he is still a mod ain't he?





243=iflyfish


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 243=iflyfish


 Oh I see under the radar 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Mike, she goes for her first chemo treatment Friday.


 Hope all goes well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what happened to the 99 driveler. iwas gonna read back and its gone





rhbama3 said:


> Iflyfish accidentally threw it in the garbage can. Dont take too long resding it because there is some old sushi and some outdated raw chicken in it.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kang........PM sent.......PM Received......Kang!!......PM sent
> 
> I'M
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Thought your memory was better than that!


I left off a quote........I was just filling Boom Boom in on what he missed that got deleted........You know kind of like a "Daily Driveler"


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

Skrimp an sausage pasta and grilled salmon er a Salman!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, i wasnt trying








LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Not to worry his horns will be fallin off shortly







RUTTNBUCK said:


> I left off a quote........I was just filling Boom Boom in on what he missed that got deleted........You know kind of like a "Daily Driveler"






Top notch driveler material right there folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Been cutting firewood this morning.  Now I have worked up an serious hunger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....daughter's boyfriend may be slicker that I thought. He has recruited himself some help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm.....daughter's boyfriend may be slicker that I thought. He has recruited himself some help.





Well I'm betting he can't afford the Jag !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard. 







Venison Manwich burger wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  Poor H22..  Hope you dont kiss him any time today


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard.
> Venison Manwich burger wiff MUSTARD.



dem sardines is gonna give you bad breaf



salmon soup..................with saltines..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I'm betting he can't afford the Jag !!!





Either that, or he was afraid to tick either one/and or both of us off.  

I've never met him  daughter was skeered to brang him around me  Jag has.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to go check on something


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tryin to decide between turkey breast sammich or chili. 

Might ought to go wiff chili since the boyfriend is comin over to move daughter out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go check on something



Let me know, hdm03+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rydert said:


> dem sardines is gonna give you bad breaf
> 
> 
> 
> salmon soup..................with saltines..........





Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to decide between turkey breast sammich or chili.
> 
> Might ought to go wiff chili since the boyfriend is comin over to move daughter out.


I knew this thread smelt funny....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> dem sardines is gonna give you bad breaf
> 
> 
> 
> salmon soup..................with saltines..........



Dem salmons gonna make yo breaf stank


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope daughter leaves beer.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dem salmons gonna make yo breaf stank


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Which one of yall came up with protecting your bird feeder by doing this?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I need to go check on something



Thank you, please keep me updated.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sardines and soda crackers wiff a shake of Tex. Pete and a dab of mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luv it when you say mustard



Jeff C. said:


> Hope daughter leaves beer.


Beer Need some help??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one of yall came up with protecting your bird feeder by doing this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I luv it when you say mustard
> 
> Beer Need some help??



Beer! Don't supervise without it!


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 243=iflyfish



That splains a lot. I thought 243 had a nervous breakdown or sumpin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Beer! Don't supervise without it!



Thats Sigline material Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

still checking it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Thank you, please keep me updated.



Will the REAL Strang please stand!



mudracing101 said:


> Thats Sigline material Jeff fa fa.



 



hdm03 said:


> still checking it.....



Gettin anxious.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will the REAL Strang please stand!








Jeff C. said:


> Gettin anxious.....



it's taking too long, something must be off.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will the REAL Strang please stand!





Nitram4891 said:


>



Jeff C+ and Nitram+.....I don't get it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

I briefly had an avatar with a duck necklace this morning.  People got too confused so I took it down.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I briefly had an avatar with a duck necklace this morning.  People got too confused so I took it down.



Now I gets it....




 on the ducks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

I still don't get it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Now I gets it....
> 
> on the ducks



Yeah finally had some luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I briefly had an avatar with a duck necklace this morning.  People got too confused so I took it down.



You took it down too early too.....we were gonna MILK dat baby!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You took it down too early too.....we were gonna MILK dat baby!



How do ya milk a dead duck


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> How do ya milk a dead duck



carefully.......................cause it can get confusing sometimes...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> How do ya milk a dead duck



You can milk anything with.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm back, what i miss???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Rutt n buck??


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rutt n buck??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> How do ya milk a dead duck



Squeeze da quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I briefly had an avatar with a duck necklace this morning.  People got too confused so I took it down.


That is the funniest avatar i've ever seen


Jeff C. said:


> You took it down too early too.....we were gonna MILK dat baby!






Hornet22 said:


> How do ya milk a dead duck


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Them chili dogs at lunch starting to argue wif me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rutt n buck??





rydert said:


>


x2


mudracing101 said:


> Them chili dogs at lunch starting to argue wif me.



sonic or shady lane?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

I got to draw a cow.................I wonder if KyDawg will take a pic of one of his for me?.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Rumor has it Billy stole KyD's useless camera


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got to draw a cow.................I wonder if KyDawg will take a pic of one of his for me?.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rutt n buck??



Trying again I see.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Squeeze da quack?





No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Them chili dogs at lunch starting to argue wif me.



Who winnin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:



squazzzed or hooked 

  got to choose


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got to draw a cow.................I wonder if KyDawg will take a pic of one of his for me?.........



Let me help you out, dert. Draw one of the ones he can't see.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Mud's been tryin'


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

where keebs be hidin at taday?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> x2
> 
> 
> sonic or shady lane?


Shady lane


Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:





hdm03 said:


> Mud's been tryin'


have not.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs be hidin at taday?



She's off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Shady lane



  you shoulda known...   Thats 1 fight you WILL lose my friend.  I feel sorry for anyone around you the next 3 days..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

Is keebs on leave or is she off?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is keebs on leave or is she off?



vaca day.  She went in to do payroll and left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is keebs on leave or is she off?





she be "off."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> she be "off."



You're not saying Keebs is off her .................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> she be "off."


Just a little.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

going to go check something else now


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> going to go check something else now



I got my cow drawn.........I had to redraw it though......had a little bit too,to,two,2,tu-tu much detail.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

which cow did you draw?  the one you can see or couldn't see?


----------



## . (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got my cow drawn.........I had to redraw it though......had a little bit too,to,two,2,tu-tu much detail.........



Yes it does.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got my cow drawn.........I had to redraw it though......had a little bit too,to,two,2,tu-tu much detail.........



Did you drawl a religious cow?


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Yes it does.



revised mad cow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> revised mad cow
> 
> View attachment 768373


HEY!!!! I know her.
Even if you did draw a bull


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> revised mad cow
> 
> View attachment 768373






That's just a female cow.


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

happy cow


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Shreeded BBQ duck and goose


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert said:


> happy cow
> 
> View attachment 768374




Looks like a lot of BULL to me   but then again there's a lot of that around here sometimes.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

that's a fine looking plate you got there, their; they're


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that's a fine looking plate you got there, their; they're



I agree..................


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Mattech, I finally found a real nice spot to hunt ducks on rydert+'s property, let's 'neak down there this saturday mornin' when he is a'sleepin' and kill some ducks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> that's a fine looking plate you got there, their; they're



fork too...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fork too...



That is a pretty fork....can't believe I missed that


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

rydert+, stringmusic+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> rydert+, stringmusic+?



Yes+?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

still checking


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess Mudtryer101 be making an appearance soon since this page is almost over


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, that mud kid is lurking round here somewhere.  Wanna bet he comes in looking for doe-n-heat?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2013)

It's after Christmas. Do we get our thread back now or what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

mudtryer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

elfiii said:


> It's after Christmas. Do we get our thread back now or what?



Sorry sir, you are an admin not a mod.  This thread does not apply to you


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

elfiii said:


> It's after Christmas. Do we get our thread back now or what?



Guess it's WHAT


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

you can have it back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mudtryer??


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 30, 2013)

This one may never hit 1,000


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

What is wrong with our kids these days? Just stopped at Publix for a couple of things ... My total was 9.09 I paid with 10.10, dudes registered wasn't working right so he had to call the manager over to help him make change !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

I feel 50-11 kinds of special.  Alot of the Mods and Admins are stopping by.  It makes me feel all warm and tingly rubbin elbows with the higher ups


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This one may never hit 1,000



That's a very good batting average.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is wrong with our kids these days? Just stopped at Publix for a couple of things ... My total was 9.09 I paid with 10.10, dudes registered wasn't working right so he had to call the manager over to help him make change !



Why didn't he juss give you $1.90 back and be done with it.

What an idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What is wrong with our kids these days? Just stopped at Publix for a couple of things ... My total was 9.09 I paid with 10.10, dudes registered wasn't working right so he had to call the manager over to help him make change !



  Call you local BOE and tell them thanks.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Mattech, I finally found a real nice spot to hunt ducks on rydert+'s property, let's 'neak down there this saturday mornin' when he is a'sleepin' and kill some ducks.



Sounds good. I'll bring my shi tzu, I've been training her to retrieve.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 30, 2013)

I"m gone, later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I"m gone, later y'all.



bye guy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2013)

later mudro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

Moan 7pm !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 30, 2013)

recon I'm out too.  See you ladies later


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Evening, y'all!
Day one of a call week but I got my rifle ready to go to the range tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 30, 2013)

Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.





Awesome news Charlie !!!  Will continue to pray for ya'll !!


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.



I didnt know yalls situation but, glad to hear its getting better.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Great news Charlie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.




Oh, MAN!!! That made my day. So glad to hear the good news, Charlie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.



Great news, Charlie. Hoping for continued healing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Startin early?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Startin early?


Practisin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.



Great news chuck!!!!! Continued prayers for your bride sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Practisin.



Stop!!! Yer bad at it!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh great. They add a couple of new mods and the idjits try to crash the site already. No No:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.


That is good news to hear Charlie!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Startin early?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Practisin.





blood on the ground said:


> Stop!!! Yer bad at it!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

HEY did someone push the BLUE BUTTON instead of the RED one and put the site down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HEY did someone push the BLUE BUTTON instead of the RED one and put the site down


It was Fulldraw. They told him to stay away from the buttons and only play on the chalkboard for now. They shoulda known he wouldn't listen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 30, 2013)

Maybe one of the new ones can fix the clock?  nyne oh tu


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Maybe one of the new ones can fix the clock?  nyne oh tu



What? Being within an hour of the real time not good enough for you? 
Fine, I'm changing your location to Bombay and let you cipher it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Being within an hour of the real time not good enough for you?
> Fine, I'm changing your location to Bombay and let you cipher it out.


Actually, if you do that the clock will be right when he looks at it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.



 Thank You, JESUS!!!!!!! I hope & pray the cyst will continue to reduce in size & no surgery will be needed, AMEN! 
Thank you, Charlie for some GOOD news!
Hey ya'll, sorry to be "absent" but man, oh, man, I had so much "last of the year" stuff to get done, then get some errands run & wait on some company to get here......... OH, GUESSS WHATTTTTT??????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OH, GUESSS WHATTTTTT??????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

The time is now 10:15

Down to only 44 minutes fast. Y'all give me another 2 years.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



     I saw TWO Deer This EVENING!!!!!!!!!!! ok, so the neighbors were out on a walk & scared them up, BUT!I SAW DEER WHILE HUNTING TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The time is now 10:15
> 
> Down to only 44 minutes fast. Y'all give me another 2 years.



 YOU are smarter than that, I KNOW!! now, hurry up please, it's really confuzzeling me!
Did you know that "some" south florida folks have never, ever heard of "Dooflunky" before?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I saw TWO Deer This EVENING!!!!!!!!!!! ok, so the neighbors were out on a walk & scared them up, BUT!I SAW DEER WHILE HUNTING TODAY!!!!!!!!!





Well, all that hollerin` and racket just scared em all the way to the forks of the river!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 30, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I saw TWO Deer This EVENING!!!!!!!!!!! ok, so the neighbors were out on a walk & scared them up, BUT!I SAW DEER WHILE HUNTING TODAY!!!!!!!!!


Dangit woman!!.........You just woke me up from my nap!!!............Did you kill one of them??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, all that hollerin` and racket just scared em all the way to the forks of the river!


Oh HUSH, you know I didn't do none of that until AFTER dark!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dangit woman!!.........You just woke me up from my nap!!!............Did you kill one of them??



Heck naw, they come "prancing" thru under me, not running, but a good pace and it was my first time in that stand, so I wasn't sure "how" to move......... thought they were being chased by a buck, so I waited............ nope, 3 wimmens that didn't know any better, but do now!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dangit woman!!.........You just woke me up from my nap!!!............Did you kill one of them??




One thing at a time...One thing at a time  Next time out she might have a gun

Will the clock be off by 2 hours when we get to the springtime time change and have to spring forward??????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 30, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was Fulldraw. They told him to stay away from the buttons and only play on the chalkboard for now. They shoulda known he wouldn't listen.



Bet you get another chalkmark /checkmark next to your name for that one 

Scared myself cause I thought I'd broke it watchin a guy on a buffalo ....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> One thing at a time...One thing at a time  Next time out she might have a gun
> 
> Will the clock be off by 2 hours when we get to the springtime time change and have to spring forward??????



 Iz ALWAYS haz my gun when Iz huntin, doofus!
Ok, g'nite good folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> One thing at a time...One thing at a time  Next time out she might have a gun
> 
> Will the clock be off by 2 hours when we get to the springtime time change and have to spring forward??????



mebbe.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> mebbe.



 I clicked back on here for THIS?!?!?!?


----------



## kracker (Dec 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins. We got good news today, about a week before Christmas the wifes voice started returning, so she called the Doctor and we saw her today, the cyst on her vocal chord was only about 20 % of its original size. They have put the surgery off for now but are going to do follow up for 3 months. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers thru this, she may not avoid surgery, but right now things are looking much better.


Great news!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I SAW DEER WHILE HUNTING TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

Well it is the last day of this year.  May the next one be better for you and yours.  

For those who started early  maybe due to a calendar similar to the GON clock





If you are going to imbibe tonight don't do it on an empty stomach so have some b'fast


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is the last day of this year.  May the next one be better for you and yours.
> 
> For those who started early  maybe due to a calendar similar to the GON clock
> 
> ...


 Sho looks good!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 31, 2013)

Be careful on the roads, fools are drinkin n driving or just plain out drunk. 

Stupid can't be cured..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll take a plate......Happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good morning, hope its a short day for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll take a plate......Happy New Year's Eve.


Heck yeah, fix me up a plate too, to, two, 2......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

short day would be good


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

morning peeps


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2013)

Mornin folks...


Me and my co-worker knocked out 20 hours of freight in our dept last night WITH a good zone. Felt like it was a good night until I got called to the office for spending 10 mins in the bathroom "wasting company time". I tried to explain that nature called but they weren't believing it so I offered to take pics with my phone for now on, only me and my coworker who also got called the office for the same thing found the humor in that...Welcome to walmart, get 20 hours of work done in 8 and get a "talking to" for having to use the bathroom.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin folks...
> 
> 
> Me and my co-worker knocked out 20 hours of freight in our dept last night WITH a good zone. Felt like it was a good night until I got called to the office for spending 10 mins in the bathroom "wasting company time". I tried to explain that nature called but they weren't believing it so I offered to take pics with my phone for now on, only me and my coworker who also got called the office for the same thing found the humor in that...Welcome to walmart, get 20 hours of work done in 8 and get a "talking to" for having to use the bathroom.


Dangit son, it ain't yo mouth that's the issue, it's what comes out of it.  You gots to learn to be more creative wif yo sarcasm. 

Oh, and Happy New Years Eve...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

"Ya cain drank all day ifn ya don start early!" ~Hankus~

Where is that boy?


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit son, it ain't yo mouth that's the issue, it's what comes out of it.  You gots to learn to be more creative wif yo sarcasm.
> 
> Oh, and Happy New Years Eve...



I couldn't help it. I felt like it was such a insanely stupid thing to be called to the office for.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

slip said:


> I couldn't help it. I felt like it was such a insanely stupid thing to be called to the office for.


In my younger days, when I had to keep a pinch bit harness on to keep from gettin fired, my standard response to such nonsense was, "is THAT all you have to complain about?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning folks.  HOPE I get off at lunch today..  Not banking on it tho


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Wally World would hate me; I spend about 30 minutes on the pot at a time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wally World would hate me; I spend about 30 minutes on the pot at a time



Sorry to hear bout your hemorrhoids.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wally World would hate me; I spend about 30 minutes on the pot at a time



Me too. But I take my lunch and do it on my lunch break.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry to hear bout your hemorrhoids.



Your concern is greatly appreciated


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wally World would hate me; I spend about 30 minutes on the pot at a time





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry to hear bout your hemorrhoids.





T.P. said:


> Me too. But I take my lunch and do it on my lunch break.





hdm03 said:


> Your concern is greatly appreciated



I don't get it.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Me too. But I take my lunch and do it on my lunch break.



  tp says his tank never gets below the full mark


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey redurt+ how are you this morning sir?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't get it.................



I'll send you a pic


Incoming........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey redurt+ how are you this morning sir?



Why come you no ask my how I is doing?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey redurt+ how are you this morning sir?


my head hurts...............


hdm03 said:


> I'll send you a pic
> 
> 
> Incoming........



are those grapes?...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

This subject reminded me of when I was building my house. I had a port-a-john in the back yard, and 2 amigos helping me finish building it completely. Whenever either one of them would go in there to sit, the other 2 of us would bombard it with rocks/dirt clumps constantly. Then they started doing it to me also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Couple minutes of that and you sogotp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Me too. But I take my lunch and do it on my lunch break.



now I understand your username.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Why come you no ask my how I is doing?


Sorry, I was thinking we had already concluded you were busy?  


Jeff C. said:


> This subject reminded me of when I was building my house. I had a port-a-john in the back yard, and 2 amigos helping me finish building it completely. Whenever either one of them would go in there to sit, the other 2 of us would bombard it with rocks/dirt clumps constantly. Then they started doing it to me also.




Its always more fun when your the one giving isnt it?   Morning Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, I was thinking we had already concluded you were busy?
> 
> 
> 
> Its always more fun when your the one giving isnt it?   Morning Jeff fa fa



It has a tendency to break your concentration 

Mornin hfah!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonder if Keebs will let 3 deer walk today or go "click"?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'll send you a pic
> 
> 
> Incoming........





rydert said:


> are those grapes?...................









Mornin Folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if Keebs will let 3 deer walk today or go "click"?


You pickin on my Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if Keebs will let 3 deer walk today or go "click"?



Hopefully, she will at least tell them to stop or come back here.



hdm03 said:


> Jeff C.+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+?



I'm sorry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin.....

Milk duds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You pickin on my Keebs?



Mebbe.  Shouldnt you be discussing browsers or something


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Oh....Hey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Come back when you can stay longer maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

found hmd03+ new avatar


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

that's pretty accurate


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Mornin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mebbe.  Shouldnt you be discussing browsers or something


I'd rather discuss duct tape on keyboards.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather discuss duct tape on keyboards.



Need some paper towels on your keyboard with all that popcorn butter you got on your fingers


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning LOVEMYLABXS


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess Mudtryer will be along shortly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Mud is prolly busy locking up.  He just went to work today to catch up on his naps


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Mud sho does lock up a lot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd rather discuss duct tape on keyboards.


 
Tried that once but couldn't remember which key was which but hey it didn't stop me from trying to type just a little hard to read......


ken ajre kle kdy6n. dirmm;'dmu   kfi8ifm lf9weh 

but then again I've read stuff like this on here late at night so it wasn't anything new


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Mud sho does lock up a lot


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  HOPE I get off at lunch today..  Not banking on it tho


I'm getting off at lunch


hdm03 said:


> Wally World would hate me; I spend about 30 minutes on the pot at a time


yep


T.P. said:


> Me too. But I take my lunch and do it on my lunch break.





rydert said:


> I don't get it.................


Morning Dirt.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey redurt+ how are you this morning sir?


Its Dirt... Ry dirt...


hdm03 said:


> I'll send you a pic
> 
> 
> Incoming........






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder if Keebs will let 3 deer walk today or go "click"?


She had a gun yesterday but no bullets.. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Folks


merning



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey Mrs. Hawtnet


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You pickin on my Keebs?


Morning 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess i can say that again


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wasnt trying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Mernin Mudro.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

somebody tried...........really hard


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

A multiquote  on a fresh page... thats some kind of king record or something....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud sho does lock up a lot





hdm03 said:


> Mud sho does lock up a lot



Hd you got the hicups this morning or did they forget to take the buttons away from Fulldraw ???


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

That is one for the record books!  I don't know how you pulled that one off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting off at lunch
> 
> yep
> 
> ...


Wish I got off at lunch..



I just wanna spell if defferant..




You gotta teach her better Barney..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That is one for the record books!  I don't know how you pulled that one off



 he waited for 10 minutes to push the enter button


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> somebody tried...........really hard



That was pure accident


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wish I got off at lunch..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She made fun of my one bullet so i stole hers


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna be stuck here all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm ready to get my drank on, come onnnnnn 7pm !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be stuck here all day.



You want us to come kidnap you, call in an emergency for ya??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Wonder what she'd do if this walked by her ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to get my drank on, come onnnnnn 7pm !!



Me too, two, to, 2. Come on 12:01


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to get my drank on, come onnnnnn 7pm !!



What does time have to do with it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She made fun of my one bullet so i stole hers


 that'll teach her


Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be stuck here all day.


Ill prolly be here with you.  Maybe we can finish this driveler out 'tween the two of us?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready to get my drank on, come onnnnnn 7pm !!


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

last post..........lock er down.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want us to come kidnap you, call in an emergency for ya??


If he's stuck that means he fell in the toilet again.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You want us to come kidnap you, call in an emergency for ya??



Yeah at 12:02 to two too...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post..........lock er down.......







Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he's stuck that means he fell in the toilet again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah at 12:02 toot toot toot...


Told ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah at 12:02 to two too...



10 4


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah at 12:02 to two too...





mudracing101 said:


> 10 4



Wait ........... Where you at???????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



its ok Miguel will save you.  That feller is prepared for errthang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its ok Miguel will save you.  That feller is prepared for errthang


You still here Mary-Alice?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Mary-Alice.........giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You still here Mary-Alice?





hdm03 said:


> Mary-Alice.........giggle



Yup, I still dont get it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait ........... Where you at???????????



It'll be quittin time for you it up here.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> its ok Miguel will save you.  That feller is prepared for errthang



Those messicans are resourceful fellars.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

I foresee this in alot of peoples future


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey mudtryer.   I made you a new avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, checked bird field Sat and Sunday, NO birds, buddy of mine checked it yesterday and it's wrapped up !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, checked bird field Sat and Sunday, NO birds, buddy of mine checked it yesterday and it's wrapped up !!



 All the other birds pass of old age.  The ones your buddy seen was the babys that just got old enough to fly.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mudtryer.   I made you a new avatar.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

WOOHOO I get off at lunch taday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

262 posts to go....better get to trying.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOOHOO I get off at lunch taday












Not like you were going to do much anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Werd


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mudtryer.   I made you a new avatar.



dat made me giggle...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not like you were going to do much anyway.



Out of my control.  I cant help em if they dont come in.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOOHOO I get off at lunch taday



What you gettin' off of?  What are you on?  I so confuzzled


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> dat made me giggle...............



toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Turkey taco on whole wheat rag.. YUMMY mid morning snack


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Turkey taco on whole wheat rag.. YUMMY mid morning snack


Whatsat you said? Turkey flavored cardboard sammich?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What you gettin' off of?  What are you on?  I so confuzzled



Cant tell you.

My wifes last nerve?

Its the best way to too 2 two beeee


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

that sounds nasty; hfh


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Mud locking up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

mudtryer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatsat you said? Turkey flavored cardboard sammich?



Hard to believe but it was actually better than the deer tacos I usually eat once a week..  Wife did a fine job.  She MIGHT be getting less bad at cooking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hard to believe but it was actually better than the deer tacos I usually eat once a week..  Wife did a fine job.  She MIGHT be getting less bad at cooking


Can she still burn water?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can she still burn water?



  you ever had refried water?  If not your invited to the house to try it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ever had refried water?  If not your invited to the house to try it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram, I cant help but notice the big "F" behind your dogs.  That isnt nice.  Them dogs look tired and appear as tho they had worked very hard for you.  They at the very least deserve a C-


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nitram, I cant help but notice the big "F" behind your dogs.  That isnt nice.  Them dogs look tired and appear as tho they had worked very hard for you.  They at the very least deserve a C-





Look up the history of the brittany spaniel boom boom...better known as l'epagneul breton.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

well......alright


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Look up the history of the brittany spaniel boom boom...better known as l'epagneul breton.



Remind me next year.  I read kinda slow so it may take me a while to get why there is an "F" there.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Remind me next year.  I read kinda slow so it may take me a while to get why there is an "F" there.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey QUACK you got the globe hoppin coozie ready for tonight???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I still don't get it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK you got the globe hoppin coozie ready for tonight???



Dare havf ben a few avi changes too,tu,twoday


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Setting in the woods in heard co trying to get the kids on one more deer before the season is over .. Kinda hard to focus on the hunting because for the last 30 min. The tornado sirens have been sounding off! What a spooky sound!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Now the church bells is ringing like crazy .... Jim Jones?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Setting in the woods in heard co trying to get the kids on one more deer before the season is over .. Kinda hard to focus on the hunting because for the last 30 min. The tornado sirens have been sounding off! What a spooky sound!



Tornado sirens.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

do you hear a train?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dare havf ben a few avi changes too,tu,twoday



Have to too two 2 root route for the home team


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Now the church bells is ringing like crazy .... Jim Jones?



It'll be ok bro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

my head hurts............

PM sent,....Happy 4th of June


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

I get it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy cinco de marcho miguel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

No PM's sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

a mod is in here.  Yall behave


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm tryin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

whew.. they left.   carry on


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Keebs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> a mod is in here.  Yall behave



Good job ya scared BITTEROOT off


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

PM received; but not opening it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I get it.


Me too..............t


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good job ya scared BITTEROOT off



I think we are to crazy for bitterfoot.   They came in and realized we werent stable..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Would you look at that!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

This thing is weird....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

You talkin to me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

You want sum o dis?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

One more hour


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Y'all dranking early.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think we are to crazy for bitterfoot.   They came in and realized we werent stable..



But how many are hiding under the cloak of invisablity ???



There are spies everywhere


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Whachoo lookin at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

dang Nitram.  mud done ignored his avatar you made for him... thats just rude!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

That explains a lot


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

what happens in a hour


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all dranking early.



Practicin.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Mud can be rude at times


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But how many are hiding under the clock of invisablity ???
> 
> 
> 
> There are spies everywhere



I want 1 of them


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

it's just how he rolls when he's tryin'


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

mudtryer


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not rude


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not rude



Nor a tryer!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> it's just how he rolls when he's tryin'



He's gota focus.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not rude



Nice try.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I want 1 of them



Fixed it but then again maybe I was right the first time 

What time is it?

It's Howdy Doody Time


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Practicin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Starting to think that turkey wasnt fully cooked


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nor a tryer!





Nitram4891 said:


> Nice try.



Who's trying


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Now the church bells is ringing like crazy .... Jim Jones?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad i'm not at Walmart. Time me, i'll be back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mudtryer.   I made you a new avatar.



We should get a mod to make this Mudtryers full  time avatar...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Now the church bells is ringing like crazy .... Jim Jones?



Climb down out of the church tower and the bell won't be so 



LOUD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad i'm not at Walmart. Time me, i'll be back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Climb down out of the church tower and the bell won't be so
> 
> 
> 
> LOUD


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Starting to think that turkey wasnt fully cooked



Just drop by and pickup another one


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

ry dert+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just drop by and pickup another one



thats purdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

sooo, what is everyone going to be dranking tonight?  
Prolly water for me.  Gonna be chooting some quackers in the morning so an early bed time is in order


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Shampain.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sooo, what is everyone going to be dranking tonight?
> Prolly water for me.  Gonna be chooting some quackers in the morning so an early bed time is in order



Place I'm goin is all you can drank and I'll be hurting their bottle of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sooo, what is everyone going to be dranking tonight?
> Prolly water for me.  Gonna be chooting some quackers in the morning so an early bed time is in order


Headin to Trader Joes shortly. I'll let you know later.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

where ya going?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Place I'm goin is all you can drank and I'll be hurting tomorrow thanks to their bottle of Jack Daniels.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C.+ O


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Time


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> Jeff C.+ O



  

Heyyyyyyy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not too bad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel.  Think it will be raining down here tomorrow morning?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where ya going?



no where.............where you going?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

gettin' hungry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel.  Think it will be raining down here tomorrow morning?


Why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Cause I trust you more than I do the local weather men.  Iffin its supposed to be raining in the morning Im not getting up to hunt..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> no where.............where you going?



Me and Nitram4891 are going to go drink jack daniels.........a lot of it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Fixin to go get ready to head down to Tobosofkee. Gonna spend the night, eat some raw and steamed ersters, drank, and just get Happy Happy Happy in general.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cause I trust you more than I do the local weather men.  Iffin its supposed to be raining in the morning Im not getting up to hunt..


According the graph on the right it won't start moving in until around 7pm tomorrow afternoon. According to the current radar I don't know if I trust that graft or not. Hopefully you'll have perfect duck weather. Low cloud cover, a slight drizzle and lots of birds comin in to your corn n powdered molasses.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry



Da Beva got some nachos


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get ready to head down to Tobosofkee. Gonna spend the night, eat some raw and steamed ersters, drank, and just get Happy Happy Happy in general.


Be safe bro', and HAPPY NEW YEARS...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According the graph on the right it won't start moving in until around 7pm tomorrow afternoon. According to the current radar I don't know if I trust that graft or not. Hopefully you'll have perfect duck weather. Low cloud cover, a slight drizzle and lots of birds comin in to your corn n powdered molasses.
> 
> View attachment 768452



 thank you sir


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

what's da Beva drankim'?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

rudert, you did hear the biebs was retiring didnt you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thank you sir


Anytime........





















Mary-Alice.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go get ready to head down to Tobosofkee. Gonna spend the night, eat some raw and steamed ersters, drank, and just get Happy Happy Happy in general.



drink a couple fo me


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what's da Beva drankim'?



hunch punch


havin_fun_huntin said:


> rudert, you did hear the biebs was retiring didnt you?



I know.................he has so much talent....what a waste.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be safe bro', and HAPPY NEW YEARS...



Back atcha, Hugh! 

Have a HAPPY NEW YEARS everyone!

Y'all be careful!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

you're welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Back atcha, Hugh!
> 
> Have a HAPPY NEW YEARS everyone!
> 
> Y'all be careful!



careful doing what?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cause I trust you more than I do the local weather men.  Iffin its supposed to be raining in the morning Im not getting up to hunt..



I didn't know you was from Cordele ......you got a local football team you you keep up wif from around there?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

time for runch


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

see ya'll in a minute


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

mudtryer>?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Sure will be.  Ducks are safe tomorrow mornin.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sure will be.  Ducks are safe tomorrow mornin.



I know what you mean. I was gonna try to sit in the stand awhile but I might better sit on the ground.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> I didn't know you was from Cordele ......you got a local football team you you keep up wif from around there?



Im not from there.  My wife was born and raised there.  When we got married  I moved up there 

I dont keep up with much football to be honest.   I watch some of the UGA games but thats all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I know what you mean. I was gonna try to sit in the stand awhile but I might better sit on the ground.


Better at least get you a stool........



























To stand on........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not from there.  My wife was born and raised there.  When we got married  I moved up there
> 
> I dont keep up with much football to be honest.   I watch some of the UGA games but thats all.



I understand.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I'm out.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

later mudtryer......have a good one brother!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm out.



See ya next year. Have a goodun.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Good job ya scared BITTEROOT off



hopefully he is not soured on drivelers.  :roll eyes:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 31, 2013)

2013 was a good year. Landed a new job, had some awesome hunting with my main man Sam. Filled the freezer and got some bonus racks for the wall. 

For 2014 I hope to not work as many hours as 2013 but will take what comes.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY FRIENDS AROUND THE CAMPFIRE.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New year Mud and Sterlo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year errbody!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

you gone to too 2 two martin?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you gone to too 2 two martin?



Soon hopefully!  Figured I'd get that out the way now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

134 posts to go.  The afternoon crew's got some work to do!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs will be along shortly.  Things will pick up after that.  That gal brings life to the driveler like no other.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

keebswouldstopmultiquoting and respond individually the drivelers could reclaim ownership rightfully ours.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 31, 2013)

Well folks, it appears my time has come also.  Everyone have a safe New Years.  Buncha idjits gonna be on the roads tonight.

Merry New Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2013)

Last post in here for me. Happy New Years.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Last post in here for me. Happy New Years.



same to you Nic


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs will be along shortly.  Things will pick up after that.  That gal brings life to the driveler like no other.



She's here now my day is complete 


Going to a neighbors and Rebecca is drivin


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I see Keebs+...........ya'll better start acting right


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Last post in here for me. Happy New Years.



Must have all them deer put in the freezer 


Have a good but safe one Nic.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

From the looks of who's on line (not many) some are starting early


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

i won't be startin' till fo o' click


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i won't be startin' till fo o' click



Is that 4 for or four ???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I see Keebs+...........ya'll better start acting right




WOW Keebs left and never even said HI or even HEY


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WOW Keebs left and never even said HI or even HEY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK you got the globe hoppin coozie ready for tonight???





Won't be using no Cooz tonight, gonna be a Crown and splash of DC kinda night, while watching my idjit buds blow up stuff !!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> WOW Keebs left and never even said HI or even HEY



That wasn't very polite


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>




I no know can you believe it????


Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't be using no Cooz tonight, gonna be a Crown and splash of DC kinda night, while watching my idjit buds blow up stuff !!



To many truck break downs this year to afford CROWN but did get some Millers ( that an upgrade for me from Keystone) 

Have a GREAT NEW YEARS and keep your fingers away from the blowups


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That wasn't very polite



Maybe she got a deer today and just don't have time for us that has to eat tag soup ??


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

she's back.......ya'll look busy


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> she's back.......ya'll look busy



Workin hard workin hard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

working hard. . . . . . ly


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests)
LOVEMYLABXS, Keebs+, gobbleinwoods

Wonder who's under the cloak of invisablity???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I no know can you believe it????
> 
> 
> To many truck break downs this year to afford CROWN but did get some Millers ( that an upgrade for me from Keystone)
> ...




Ya'll too, to, two, 2 Mike !! 


Now if seben o crock will ever get here . .




hdm03 said:


> she's back.......ya'll look busy





Hard at it bozz man.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

I swaunee, you idjits.......... 

Ok, Blood wanted this posted, lets see if I can get it from here............. Congrats!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> working hard. . . . . . ly



Retirement is a hard job   but hey heard I got a cost of living raise of 30 bucks but to stay alive and enjoy it my health insurance went up 25   Oh well a + 5 bucks is better then a - 5


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I was expecting Blood to look different.......maybe shorter hair?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was expecting Blood to look different.......maybe shorter hair?



Can ya believe Keebs just post a pix and run not even a story   How cruel can she get 

I thought Blood was a bit older also ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I was expecting Blood to look different.......maybe shorter hair?



Smile blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can ya believe Keebs just post a pix and run not even a story   How cruel can she get
> 
> I thought Blood was a bit older also ?



Such a tease.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

this afternoon is dragging


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good job on the deer blood!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now if seben o crock will ever get here . .



Anything past 10:55 a.m. is good.



hdm03 said:


> I was expecting Blood to look different.......maybe shorter hair?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Such a tease.




YES SHE IS   Let's teach her and send QUACK and his Cheecum mask to stalk her ???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mudtryer...ooops.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I swaunee, you idjits..........
> 
> Ok, Blood wanted this posted, lets see if I can get it from here............. Congrats!!!



 WTG lil blood on the ground!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Block?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Workin2Block?



Oh that reminds me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats to the Bloods!!!
Had a good time at the chickasawhatchee range this morning. Took 9 shots to get two holes touching one inch high at 100 yards. 
It seems today is the day for dudes with christmas AR-15's to try them out at the range. Not sure i'd want to shoot a 200 yard target with a holograhic red-dot, but hey, its yours to spray and pray. That board is pretty big, he may hit it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm calling it.  Enjoy yall and everyone be safe tonight!


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Oh that reminds me.



of what?..........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

later Nitram


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

see ya Nitram


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm calling it.  Enjoy yall and everyone be safe tonight!



Another checks out.

We are never going to finish this driveler.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can ya believe Keebs just post a pix and run not even a story   How cruel can she get
> 
> I thought Blood was a bit older also ?



As soon as he has interweb access he can give the story, he didn't do nuttin but text the picture to me......... sorry!
Ok, company has arrived, gotta go be sociable....... 
I'll try to be back later, if not...
HAPPY NEW YEAR, Ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hmmmm



you gonna finish it out by yerself?!?!


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

just doin my part


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert, Keebs+, Hooked On Quack+, hdm03+, Nitram4891, LOVEMYLABXS


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> of what?..........



I got it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

derthole


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> derthole






I had em, they were in there thick............until after the rain.....nothing, not a bird, nowhere.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Cancel that......mailing a letter instead.


Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Cancel that......mailing a letter instead.


Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I can say that again


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

i see ya'll down there


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

stop talking about me


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

I need to check on KyDawg's cows


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

the ones I can see......he can worry about the other ones


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

rydirthole draws cows; but they are inappropriate


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

i might run out of things to say before to, 2, too, two long


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

it might take me a few minutes to finish this one


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

but i is a fighter


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground, rydert+?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats Little Blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no PM sent.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

I worked harder today than I have all year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone but that's not me in the pic its my daughter! 

I'm much Shorter and way darker than she is!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks everyone but that's not me in the pic its my daughter!
> 
> I'm much Shorter and way darker than she is!


Oh ok, I didnt know you were an Ethiopian.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I worked harder today than I have all year.



First day on the job?

I told Chris his prayers would be answered one day! ..    lol


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> PM sent



PM Blocked



hdm03 said:


> Cancel that......mailing a letter instead.
> 
> Thanks



Won't do any good.


hdm03 said:


> I can say that again



Yep



hdm03 said:


> i see ya'll down there



We still here.



hdm03 said:


> stop talking about me



Na it's too much fun.



hdm03 said:


> I need to check on KyDawg's cows



Cows are fine, even the one's he can't see.



hdm03 said:


> rydirthole draws cows; but they are inappropriate







hdm03 said:


> i might run out of things to say before to, 2, too, two long



That'll NEVER happen.



hdm03 said:


> it might take me a few minutes to finish this one



You can do it. Tighten your helmet straps and go for it lil fella.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't have any +.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year Erybody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> Oh ok, I didnt know you were an Ethiopian.



All day everyday! All 4ft of me! Got rice?


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> All day everyday! All 4ft of me! Got rice?



No rice, just a little bamboo.sorry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> I had em, they were in there thick............until after the rain.....nothing, not a bird, nowhere.........




Same here, checked the field Sat and Sunday, and ZERO, buddy of mine checked it yesterday and it's wrapped UP!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Congrats Little Blood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> no PM sent.





Still waiting on yo recipe across da creek !!! 




WHOOOOOOOT, made a 112 hours on this paycheck!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy New Year Erybody!



Happy New year  Mandy! 

Only 6wks  until potato planting time!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy New year  Mandy!
> 
> Only 6wks  until potato planting time!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same here, checked the field Sat and Sunday, and ZERO, buddy of mine checked it yesterday and it's wrapped UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part timer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Part timer





I work part time as a male stripper in Atlanta . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I work part time as a male stripper in Atlanta . .



I'm sorry


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I work part time as a male stripper in Atlanta . .



I thought I've seen you before.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

Oops did I just say that.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

across what creek?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

hey snake45 an GaHogDog


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> I thought I've seen you before.





mattech said:


> Oops did I just say that.



Yes. Yes you did.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes. Yes you did.



I remember seeing you there two to too tu.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> I remember seeing you there two to too tu.


No No:


hdm03 said:


>



samadder lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Times UP! I'm outta here. 
Ya'll behave tonight.
See ya'll next year.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> samadder lil fella



I'm just teasin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> I thought I've seen you before.





I appreciate the tips, but no more touchy feely .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I appreciate the tips, but no more touchy feely .



I've heard complaints from several guys about that lil fella liking to be all touch and stuff


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


>



Cool! I did not know that! 

One of my favorite movies!



mattech said:


> I don't have any +.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

45 mo to go


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

we gots to wrap this one up


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

i'm back................my head hurts.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

there are so many wood duck roosting in a hole by my house, that I bet you could melt yo shot gun barrel shooting them......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

why come it hurt?  what you been doing?  you could go blind


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


>



didn't he play in the movie tha Goonies to,too,two,2?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> why come it hurt?  what you been doing?  you could go blind


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> there are so many wood duck roosting in a hole by my house, that I bet you could melt yo shot gun barrel shooting them......



Not supposed to eat the old dekes.  No No:


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

last post......lock er down........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> why come it hurt?  what you been doing?  you could go blind



Look at his avatar, he already did it till the dog needed glasses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

which trigger you pulling?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Look at his avatar, he already did it till the dog needed glasses.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I work part time as a male stripper in Atlanta . .



I'VE seen you!!! Your the reason I keep one dolla bills


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

just about....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

this will be the last post i bet


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'VE seen you!!! Your the reason I keep one dolla bills


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'VE seen you!!! Your the reason I keep one dolla bills



I may never touch another single without washing it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03, Workin2Hunt+, blood on the ground, rydert+, mattech?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

i just threw up a lil bit


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

ya'll be all kinds of nasty


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I appreciate the tips, but no more touchy feely .



I paid you an extra 20 for that, and you agreed.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I may never touch another single without washing it.



oh my..............me either


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

mattech said:


> I paid you an extra 20 for that, and you agreed.



he only charged me $10


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> didn't he play in the movie tha Goonies to,too,two,2?



That was my first thought when my wife sent me that. 

Oh well, the more you know.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Time to close this one; you boyz be taking this to a whole new level


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> there are so many wood duck roosting in a hole by my house, that I bet you could melt yo shot gun barrel shooting them......



Have shi tzu, will travel.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Quack is a stripper and a hooker


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> he only charged me $10



I guess he's got some Spainin to do.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Time to close this one; you boyz be taking this to a whole new level



low but new level


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


Don't be skeared!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I may never touch another single without washing it.



Just check for a cotton candy kinda smell then you will no!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Quack finally is coming out of the closet


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

where did Quacky go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't be skeared!
> 
> 
> Just check for a cotton candy kinda smell then you will no!



you went there, their, they're


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

And wouldn't you know it.........Hornet22 shows up


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't be skeared!
> 
> 
> Just check for a cotton candy kinda smell then you will no!



That and glitter. Quack likes glitter.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

this is it


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

Lock er down


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

Lock er down


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where did Quacky go?



lurking ready to slam the door on this one I would speculate.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 31, 2013)

I really don't mind the kids killing deer but everything after that is almost work!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> now



mudrow


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I really don't mind the kids killing deer but everything after that is almost work!



this is true..........


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I really don't mind the kids killing deer but everything after that is almost work!



Yep, dads do all the work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> where did Quacky go?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

does anybody listen to Q100 out of Atlanta?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

ya'll stop posting or I'm telling


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> does anybody listen to Q100 out of Atlanta?



What does the "Q" stand for?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> he only charged me $10







blood on the ground said:


> Don't be skeared!
> 
> 
> Just check for a cotton candy kinda smell then you will no!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> does anybody listen to Q100 out of Atlanta?



Nope, that's pop music. I like rock 100.5


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Last one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Last one



No there will be another driveler.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Where's that ifly243savagefish fella at to lock this one down?


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Where's that ifly243savagefish fella at to lock this one down?



I guess he is fly fishing.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> does anybody listen to Q100 out of Atlanta?



On second thought, that's where quack gets his dancing music from.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2013)

this is the last driveler...................they are not gonna let anyone start another........this is also the last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

rydert said:


> this is the last driveler...................they are not gonna let anyone start another........this is also the last post



Nope...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 31, 2013)

Somebody start a new one, I'm locking this one down.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2013)

lock it quick; i'm about to neak out of here


----------

